# Patch 3.1.0



## TonicEye (9. Februar 2009)

Wollt mal eure Meinung zu den Änderungen hören,

hier der aktuelle Link

Wer zu faul ist, hier im Klartext


Wir planen sehr viele interessante Inhalte für Patch 3.1.0 und wollen euch in einer dreiteiligen Vorschau über bevorstehende Klassenänderungen informieren. Wir haben den ersten Teil, der sich mit Priestern, Schurken und Schamanen befasst, nun mit Hexenmeistern, Druiden und Kriegern erweitert. Denkt bitte daran, dass diese Liste keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhebt und weitere Änderungen möglich sind:

Priester

    * Göttlicher Wille – Dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit aller Priester.
    * Der Disziplin-Baum gewährt nun Zugang auf ein neues Talent, Machtwort: Barriere. (Stellt euch ein Machtwort: Schild für die gesamte Gruppe vor.)
    * Einige Gruppenheilungen wurden verbessert:
      - Gebet der Heilung kann auf jede Gruppe im Schlachtzug gesprochen werden.
      - Die Manakosten von Heiliger Nova wurden verringert.
      - Die Heilung von Kreis der Heilung wurde erhöht.
    * Die Überlebensfähigkeit von Schattenpriestern im PvP wurde verbessert: Schattenform reduziert nun Magie- und physischen Schaden. Dispersion entfernt nun bewegungsverlangsamende Effekte.
    * Sühne kann nun auf den Priester angewendet werden.
    * Glücksfall – Dieses Talent reduziert nun die Zauberzeit von Großer Heilung und Gebet der Heilung, wenn Verbindende Heilung oder Blitzheilung gewirkt werden.
    * Wir arbeiten daran, dem Heilig-Baum mehr Nutzen im PvP zu geben.



Schurke

    * Blutgier - Das Talent kann nur benutzt werden, wenn eine Blutung auf dem Ziel ist und ist nicht mehr stapelbar. Erhöht den Schaden um 15%.
    * Adrenalinrausch – Die Abklingzeit wurde heruntergesetzt.
    * Blitzartige Reflexe – Wurde auf drei Ränge reduziert. Zusätzlich zu der 2/4/6% Ausweichenchance erhöht dieses Talent nun auch das Nahkampftempo um 4/7/10%
    * Mordlust – Während diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist, verursacht der Schurke 20% mehr Schaden.
    * Grausamer Kampf – Erhöht den erlittenen körperlichen Schaden nun um 2/4%.
    * Streitkolben-Spezialisierung – Das Talent erhöht nun auch das Nahkampftempo zusätzlich zu der Rüstungsdurchschlagswertung.



Schamane

    * Kettenblitzschlag – Trifft nun vier Ziele, verursacht aber weniger Schaden. Wir wollten den Unterschied zwischen Blitzschlag und Kettenblitzschlag deutlicher hervorheben.
    * Sturm, Erde und Feuer – Das Talent erhöht nun den gesamten Schaden von Flammenschock, nicht nur den Schaden über Zeit.
    * Waffen der Geister – Reduziert nun jegliche Bedrohung, nicht nur im Nahkampf verursachte Bedrohung.
    * Entfesselte Wut – Wurde auf zwei Ränge reduziert und erhöht nun ebenfalls die kritische Trefferchance mit Nahkampfangriffen um 1/2%.
    * Zusammenlegung von Totems: Das Totem der Manaquelle und das Totem des heilenden Flusses wurden zusammengelegt. Das Totem der Krankheitsreinigung und das Totem der Giftreinigung wurden ebenfalls zusammengelegt.
    * Wir arbeiten daran Verstärker- und Elementar-Schamanen mehr Nützlichkeit im PvP zu geben.



Hexenmeister

    * Verbesserter Schattenblitz – Dieses Talent verursacht nun einen Stärkungszauber, der die Chance einen kritischen Treffer mit Zaubern zu erzielen um 5% erhöht (ähnlich dem Talent Verbessertes Versengen).
    * Verbessertes Seele entziehen – Dieses Talent verursacht nun Erfrischung (ähnlich dem Effekt der Schattenpriester).
    * Seelendieb hat nun die Chance einen Seelensplitter zu erstellen, auch wenn das Ziel nicht stirbt.
    * Lebensentzug ist nicht länger eine aktive Fähigkeit, aber das Talent verleiht „Verderbnis“ den alten Lebensentzug-Effekt.
    * Fluch der Tollkühnheit und Fluch der Schwäche wurden zu einem Zauber kombiniert.
    * Schatten Verzehren – Diese Fähigkeit des Leerwandlers wird nicht länger kanalisiert, hat nun aber eine Abklingzeit.
    * Die Ränge einiger anderer Hexenmeister-Talente wurden verringert und Effekte von Talenten wurden teilweise geändert oder entfernt. Unter anderem davon betroffen, aber nicht auf diese Liste beschränkt, sind folgende Fähigkeiten: Dämonische Empathie, Umschlingende Schatten, Ausrottung, Unterdrückung und Pandemie.
    * Es wurden neue Talente hinzugefügt.



Druide

    * Wilde Verteidigung – Neue passive Fähigkeit. Wenn ein Druide in Terrorbärengestalt einen kritischen Nahkampftreffer erzielt, erhält er einen Schadensschild, der Schaden in Höhe von 25% der Angriffskraft absorbiert. Der nächste Treffer entfernt den Schild komplett, egal wie viel Schaden verursacht wurde.
    * Überleben der Stärksten – Die zusätzlich verliehene Rüstung dieses Talents wurde reduziert, um die oben genannte zusätzliche Schadensabsorption zu kompensieren.
    * Feenfeuer (und ähnliche Schwächungszauber) reduzieren die Rüstung nun um 5%. Bei dem Punkt „Rüstung zerreißen“ im Krieger-Update gibt es zusätzliche Informationen dazu.
    * Dornen und Griff der Natur können nun auch in der „Baum des Lebens“-Form gewirkt werden.
    * Überlebensinstinkte funktionieren nun auch in „Mondkin“-Form.
    * Erfrischung – Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, wurde dieses Talent in Revitalisieren umbenannt. Es funktioniert nun auch mit Wildwuchs.
    * Wir sehen uns Optionen an den kontinuierlichen (nicht Burst-) Schaden von „Wilder Kampf“-Druiden in Katzenform zu erhöhen



Krieger

    * Es ist sehr viel günstiger die Haltungen zu wechseln, man verliert nun maximal 20 Wut (10 mit Taktiker). Wenn man zum Beispiel 100 Wut hat und die Haltung ändert, bleiben einem noch 80 Wut. Wenn man mit 10 Wut die Haltung ändert, ist sie gänzlich verloren. Zusätzlich werden wir vielleicht die Nachteile einiger Haltungen ändern.
    * Es wird nun Wut generiert, wenn erhaltener Schaden zum Beispiel durch „Machtwort: Schild“ absorbiert wurde.
    * Blutraserei verursacht nun 2/4% physischen Schaden.
    * Rüstung zerreißen (und ähnliche Schwächungszauber) reduziert die Rüstung nun um 4% pro Anwendung und die Fähigkeit hat nur einen Rang. Die Rüstung von Kreaturen wurde entsprechend reduziert, so dass ein Monster mit diesem Schwächungseffekt ungefähr denselben Schaden von physischen Angriffen kriegen sollte, wie vor der Änderung. Daraus sollte sich ergeben, dass dieser Schwächungseffekt im PvE nicht mehr so stark als unersetzbar gelten sollte und im PvP nicht mehr übermäßig stark gegen Stoffklassen ist.
    * Wir werden den Schaden des Waffen-Baums erhöhen, möglicherweise durch Überwältigen oder Zerschmettern.
    * Wir sehen und zudem Möglichkeiten an, dass der Krieger Wut generiert, wenn er blockt, ausweicht oder pariert.

Magier

    * Verbessertes Wasserelementar – dieses Talent wurde entfernt und mit einem neuen Talent ersetzt, das „Erfrischung“ gewährt (ähnlich wie beim Schattenpriester)
    * Es wird daran gearbeitet, Frostmagiern im PvE „Zertrümmern-Kombos“ mit Eislanzen zu ermöglichen.
    * Es wird daran gearbeitet, Feuertalentverteilungen mehr Überlebensfähigkeit im PvP zu geben.
    * Es wird außerdem daran gearbeitet, die Willenskraft für alle Magier sinnvoller und interessanter zu gestalten. 



Paladin

    * Segen der Könige – dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
    * Exorzismus – dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden. Bei untoten oder dämonischen Zielen trifft er hingegen immer kritisch.
    * „Schild des Templers“ bewirkt nun, dass „Schild des Rächers“ und „Schild der Rechtschaffenheit“ die Ziele für drei Sekunden zum Schweigen bringen. Der alte Schadensbonus dieses Talents wurde in „Heiliger Schild“, „Schild des Rächers“ und „Schild der Rechtschaffenheit“ eingearbeitet.
    * Die Ränge von „Unermüdlicher Verteidiger“, „Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit“, der Einhandwaffen-Spezialisierung und anderen Talenten wurden herabgesetzt.
    * Vom Licht behütet – dieses Talent reduziert nicht länger die Manakosten von Schildzaubern sondern hat nun eine 50/100% Chance die Dauer von „Göttliche Bitte“ aufzufrischen.
    * Richturteil der Gerechten – dieses Talent reduziert nun auch die Abklingzeit von „Hammer der Gerechtigkeit“ um 10/20 Sekunden und erhöht die Dauer des Betäubungseffekts von „Siegel der Gerechtigkeit“ um 0,5/1 Sekunde.



Jäger

    * Verbrauchbare Munition wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt. Pfeile und Kugeln lassen sich nicht länger stapeln und werden nicht mehr verbraucht. Boni für das Dinstanz-Angriffstempo, welche Munitionsbeutel und Köcher gegeben haben, werden anderweitig vergeben.
    * Es wurden für die Talente der Begleiter des Jägers neue Ränge hinzugefügt. Das erlaubt dann vor allem dem Tierherrschafts-Jäger über das 51-Punkte-Talent den Schaden pro Sekunde (DPS) zu verbessern.
    * Jagdgesellschaft – dieses Talent wurde auf drei Ränge verringert und gewährt dem Jäger nun auch einen passiven Bonus.
    * Durchschlagende Schüsse – dieses Talent wurde geändert. „Gezielter Schuss“, „Zuverlässiger Schuss“ und „Schimärenschuss“ sorgen nun dafür, dass das Ziel für acht Sekunden 10/20/30% des verursachten Schaden blutet.
    * Scharfschützentraining – dieses Talent wurde geändert. Nachdem man für sechs Sekunden still stand, gewinnt man für „Gezielter Schuss“, „Zuverlässiger Schuss“ und „Explosivschuss“ 2/4/6% Schadensbonus.
    * Wir wollen beim Überlebens-Jäger ausserdem weitere Funktionalität für Fallen hinzufügen.



Todesritter

    * „Gargoyle beschwören“ und „Unheilige Verseuchung“ haben im Talentbaum die Plätze getauscht Der Schaden der Gargoyles wurde erhöht und die Runenmachtkosten verringert.
    * Pestilenz – dieser Zauber verursacht keinen Schaden mehr, sondern verbreitet einfach Krankheiten. „Siedblut“ ist dazu vorgesehen der allgemeine Fläschenangriff zu sein und wurde dahingehend geändert, dass man ihn nun auch auf Ziele zaubern kann, die krankheitsfrei sind. Es gibt jedoch Extra-Schaden, wenn Krankheiten vorhanden sind.
    * „Undurchdringliche Rüstung“ absorbiert nun eine pauschale Schadensmenge die sich steigert wenn die Rüstung erhöht wird. Die Rüstung wird nun nicht mehr verstärkt.
    * Die Talente im Frostbaum wurden neu angeordnet. Unter anderem befinden sich jetzt PvP-Talente wie „Endloser Winter“ weiter oben, wo Blut- und Unheilig-Todesritter Zugang zu ihnen haben.
    * Hereinbrechende Verdammnis – dieses Talent gewährt von jetzt an die Chance darauf, dass „Todesmantel“ ausgelöst wird, anstatt einen zusätzlichen Knopfdruck zu erfordern. Es funktioniert ähnlich wie „Blitzüberladung“ bei den Schamanen.
    * „Magieunterdrückung“ und „Blut des Nordens“ wurden auf drei Ränge reduziert, behalten aber den gleichen Nutzen bei.
    * „Blutsättigung“ gewährt nun Rüstungsdurchschlagswertung anstatt Waffenkunde.


----------



## direct-Gaming (9. Februar 2009)

Die News sind schon ein paar Tage alt und ich denke mit dieser Thread wird geschlossen werden, da es bereits Umfangreiche Diskussionen zum Patch 3.1 gab/gibt… 

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den kommenden Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den kommenden Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dito.
Das wird dann wohl 3.0.9 sein.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=38466.0


----------



## direct-Gaming (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dito.
> Das wird dann wohl 3.0.9 sein.
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=38466.0



Oh man, Blizz weiß auch nicht wann schluss ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch ein kleiner Patch.... das hatte ja gerade noch gefehlt…


----------



## kingkryzon (9. Februar 2009)

also mich freuts extrem als ele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (9. Februar 2009)

> * Verbrauchbare Munition wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt. Pfeile und Kugeln lassen sich nicht länger stapeln und werden nicht mehr verbraucht. Boni für das Dinstanz-Angriffstempo, welche Munitionsbeutel und Köcher gegeben haben, werden anderweitig vergeben.



Wie darf ich das denn verstehen?


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das denn verstehen?


Was genau verstehst Du daran nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (9. Februar 2009)

NUja muss ich dann als Jäger keine Muni mehr mit rumschleppen?


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> NUja muss ich dann als Jäger keine Muni mehr mit rumschleppen?


Schaut für mich danach aus.
Du brauchst allem Anschein nach nur noch 1 Patrone, bzw. 1 Pfeil.
Wird wohl ähnlich sein wie die Änderung an den Wurfwaffen damals.


----------



## Elinya (9. Februar 2009)

Ohweia das wär aber mal der totale reinfall -.-

Ich mein so schwer isses nu au nich sich nen Köcher/Beutel zu holen und immer genug Muni dabei zu haben.Sry aber find das totalen Schwachsinn......

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sie die 15% vom Köcher verteilen wollen so das keine Skillung einen Nachteil hat


----------



## Gaiwain (9. Februar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> NUja muss ich dann als Jäger keine Muni mehr mit rumschleppen?




... ja, keine Munition mehr, also umsteigen auf Wurfwaffe *g

also Köcher und Munition in der alten Form werden abgeschafft. Den haste-Bonus des Köchers wird man wohl ein einer Art erlernen können, wie es wohl auch bei den Reittieren gemacht worden ist ...

Und ja, die Munition, neben der "normalen" über den Händler erhältlichen (die wohl auch erlernbar sein wird für den dps-boni) werden die Ingis dann Vorlagen/orwhatever herstellen können, für weitere bessere Munitionsarten, die einmal gekauft und erlernt ewig halten.

Also Hunter einen freien Taschenplatz mehr. Und nu sparen, um dem Ingi die neuen "Pfeile" abkaufen zu können, denn die werden wohl nicht
billig werden und die Herstellung wird mit einem CD gekoppelt sein.

lg


----------



## Ch3rion (9. Februar 2009)

Als Hexer trete ich diesem Patch mit gespaltenen Gefühlen über...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Pimpler (9. Februar 2009)

Na toll dan wird ja für den Krieger mein Segen des Refudiums voll überflüssig... wann soll der denn dann ohne wut da stehen? geht der tank pala wohl eher vorher oom...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Schaut für mich danach aus.
> Du brauchst allem Anschein nach nur noch 1 Patrone, bzw. 1 Pfeil.
> Wird wohl ähnlich sein wie die Änderung an den Wurfwaffen damals.



Wird so wie bei dem Bogen ausm Sonnebrunnen-Plateau gemacht, Schaden wird dann auf die Waffen gerechnet. etc...


----------



## Xelyna (9. Februar 2009)

Wuhuuu ich freu mich wie eine Schneekönigin auf die Priesterveränderungen !! *hüpf hüpf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Februar 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Als Hexer trete ich diesem Patch mit gespaltenen Gefühlen über...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Statt Verbrennen spammst du halt Schattenblitz..


----------



## Fü-Azshara (9. Februar 2009)

Druiden und schaden absorb schild ??? ahllo gehts noch blizz so nen blödsinn hab ich aj schon lange net mehr gehört und dann auch noch senken des 66% rüssibonuses ? wir kommen ja jetzt schon nicht mehr vernünftig auf alte rüssiwerte wie vor dem letzten patch ....


----------



## Hishabye (9. Februar 2009)

** Dornen und Griff der Natur können nun auch in der &#8222;Baum des Lebens&#8220;-Form gewirkt werden.*

ENDLICH!!!! *freu*


----------



## razorcraft (9. Februar 2009)

Also das bei Zerhäkseln die Geschwindigkeit von 30 auf 40 % hochgestuft wird freut mich als Schurke sehr


----------



## yves1993 (9. Februar 2009)

Naja ma wieder typisch für die Hexernotes =/.

Sagen nicht viel aus und für destro seh ich  ausser das mit dem Shadowbolt (den ich ja eh net benutz) auch nix neues...Naja erstmal auf die ''neuen'' Talente hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Februar 2009)

fragt sich nur mit welchem patch ich meine 1k dps wiederbekomme, die mir seit dem letzten fehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nein, ich bin kein jäger...


----------



## yves1993 (9. Februar 2009)

Hätt jetzt aber auf Hunter getippt ...was biste denn?^^


----------



## Occasus (9. Februar 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Als Hexer trete ich diesem Patch mit gespaltenen Gefühlen über...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me²



Spectrales schrieb:


> Statt Verbrennen spammst du halt Schattenblitz..



mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Láxoo (9. Februar 2009)

Paladin

    * Segen der Könige – dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
    * Exorzismus – dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden.




können die nicht endlich mal gernervt werden -.-


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Februar 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hätt jetzt aber auf Hunter getippt ...was biste denn?^^


eule
recht vielen geht es so, das sie einiges an dps verloren haben, ohne das diesbzgl. bei uns was geändert, oder angekündigt wurde
würd mich ja brennend interessieren, wo die geblieben sind, aber blizz hält sich, wie immer, im schweigen


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Ob ich mich darüber freue, wird sich mit dem Buff für den Waffenkrieger zeigen. Der letzt nerf war so hart, das man im PvP und PvE auf Furor umskillen mußte, da muß Blizz ranklotzen, um das wieder auszugleichen.
Die Sache mit "Rüstung zerreißen" scheint aber cool: da bringt dann Geschwindigkeit zum ersten Mal was.


----------



## Stupidea24 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich auch auf die Priesterveränderungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hört sich an als ob man nun noch mehr Hps raushauen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingcado (9. Februar 2009)

Servus @ all

"Hexenmeister

    * Lebensentzug ist nicht länger eine aktive Fähigkeit, aber das Talent verleiht „Verderbnis“ den alten Lebensentzug-Effekt."

heisst das jetzt, das es die Fähigkeit "Lebensentzug" nimmer gibt ?

MfG Cado


----------



## Priester4ever (9. Februar 2009)

als priester freut man sich doch sehr auf den patch ;-)


----------



## Hishabye (9. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> eule
> recht vielen geht es so, das sie einiges an dps verloren haben, ohne das diesbzgl. bei uns was geändert, oder angekündigt wurde
> würd mich ja brennend interessieren, wo die geblieben sind, aber blizz hält sich, wie immer, im schweigen




Das ist der heimliche Nerf auf das Rumgeheule "Content ist zu leicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

kingcado schrieb:


> * Lebensentzug ist nicht länger eine aktive Fähigkeit, aber das Talent verleiht „Verderbnis“ den alten Lebensentzug-Effekt."
> 
> heisst das jetzt, das es die Fähigkeit "Lebensentzug" nimmer gibt ?


Nein, das heißt, daß (wenn Du's geskillt hast) Verderbnis nun den Lebensentzugs-Effekt hat.


----------



## Scred (9. Februar 2009)

was für ein sch*** jetzt brauchen jäger noch nich mal munition und hexer rennt weiter mit seelensplittern in einer EXTRAtasche dafür rum

alerdings freu ich mich für meinen druiden


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Als Hexer trete ich diesem Patch mit gespaltenen Gefühlen über...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch..... ich bin mal gespannt wie die neuen talentverteilungen bzw die neuen talente aussehen werden...... die patchnotes sagen ja nicht wirklich viel aus...... aber so wie ich blizzard kenne verbocken sie es sowieso wieder


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Februar 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Als Hexer trete ich diesem Patch mit gespaltenen Gefühlen über...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nicht nur du.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe echt das es endlich mal ein Push ist und nicht ein weiterer nerf mit stettiger Ignorierung danach.

Denn wie sagte hier im Forum einer so schön.. Blizz scheint momentan nur an die armen armen Schurken, Palas und Dk's zu denken. Alle anderen Klassen.. Wayne... wer braucht die schon.


----------



## Ghoreon (9. Februar 2009)

Na super, Mages brauchen keine Willenskraft, es sei denn, sie sind Arkanmagier... warum sollte man sie für usn "interessant" gestalten -.-


----------



## imbalol (9. Februar 2009)

Láxoo schrieb:


> Paladin
> 
> * Segen der Könige – dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
> * Exorzismus – dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden.
> ...


Ja find ich auch...


----------



## Gnap (9. Februar 2009)

hm weiß man schon wie beim hexer die neuen bäume ausschauen?

auf mmochampion stht das der patch diese woche live geht ist da was dran?

"Hexenmeister

    * Fluch der Sprachen: Erhöht nun die Zauberzeit aller Zauber um 25% (Rang 1) und 30% (Rang 2) - herabgesetzt von 50% und 60%."

ist doch auch ein schlechter witz -.-


----------



## Xelyna (9. Februar 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> was für ein sch*** jetzt brauchen jäger noch nich mal munition und hexer rennt weiter mit seelensplittern in einer EXTRAtasche dafür rum
> 
> alerdings freu ich mich für meinen druiden


Du brauchst ja auch keine 500 Splitter und wirfst sie den Mobs an den Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2009)

> was für ein sch*** jetzt brauchen jäger noch nich mal munition und hexer rennt weiter mit seelensplittern in einer EXTRAtasche dafür rum



Warte 1-2 Patches und das is auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Nicht nur du..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das schurken gebufft werden ist schon richtig...... meiner meinung nach sollten reine dd klassen (hexer, schurke, mage) von grund auf schonmal 10 - 15% hoheren schaden verursachen als ein hybrid..... denn was bringt dir ein reiner dd wenn ein hybride einen höheren dmg-output hat? das ist das erste was geändert werden muss!

als hexer ist es zwar möglich sehr hohen schaden auszuteilen...jedoch steht der aufwand dafür in keinem verhältnis zu anderen klassen....


----------



## asarsa (9. Februar 2009)

so langsam könnte bliz damit aufhören das spiel zu vereinfachen, jetzt soll der munitionsbeutel und die munition  so gut wie abgeschafft werden, bin selber jäger, man braucht ja bald an nichts mehr denken, frage mich wen das gestört hat, dann können sie das ja mit dem mana und der heilung auch so machen und wir schlagen uns rund um die uhr die birne ein ohne zu sterben, also so ein schwachsinn, die haltbarkeit der rüstung kann dann auch weg, oder bäume dann brauchen wir nicht drumrum laufen, ich verliere die lust, hätte nie gedacht das es mal so kommt!!!ehrlich ständig änderungen, hat man sich eingestellt kommt ne änderung. spieler die grad nen halbes jahr spielen oder so, die freuen sich, aber ich kann es nicht verstehen!!


----------



## M3g4s (9. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja auch keine 500 Splitter und wirfst sie den Mobs an den Kopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür gibt es auch keine 200er stacks splitter


----------



## Xelyna (9. Februar 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auch keine 200er stacks splitter


Ja wozu auch 
Gibt ja sogar eine Glyphe zum einfacheren Farmen.
Und du kannst im Gegensatz zum Jäger bei jedem Mob deinen Vorrat auffrischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Jägerchen freut sich über den Buff


----------



## Merainder (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sollten reine dd klassen (hexer, schurke, mage) von grund auf schonmal 10 - 15% hoheren schaden verursachen als ein hybrid..... denn was bringt dir ein reiner dd wenn ein hybride einen höheren dmg-output hat? das ist das erste was geändert werden muss!
> 
> als hexer ist es zwar möglich sehr hohen schaden auszuteilen...jedoch steht der aufwand dafür in keinem verhältnis zu anderen klassen....


 

Es stimmt die reinen DDs sollten gebufft werden


----------



## Breggan (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das schurken gebufft werden ist schon richtig...... meiner meinung nach sollten reine dd klassen (hexer, schurke, mage) von grund auf schonmal 10 - 15% hoheren schaden verursachen als ein hybrid..... denn was bringt dir ein reiner dd wenn ein hybride einen höheren dmg-output hat? das ist das erste was geändert werden muss!
> 
> als hexer ist es zwar möglich sehr hohen schaden auszuteilen...jedoch steht der aufwand dafür in keinem verhältnis zu anderen klassen....




Nochmal zum mitmeißeln: Es gibt keine Hybridklassen !

Warum sollte also eine Damageskillung(wie es Feralcat,Retri oder Moonkin ja sind) nicht vergönnt sein den annähernd  selben Schaden zu fahren wie ein Mage im Feuerspecc oder ein Destrolock ? Mir fällt keiner ein...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Nicht nur du..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ist es  ... die armen Paladinracker - die so ziemlich jeden mit 2- 3 Schlägen derzeit umboxen ... ich sehe in den Patchnotes nicht, dass hier wirklich etwas abgeschwächt wurde ... oder lese ich das falsch?


----------



## Xelyna (9. Februar 2009)

Breggan schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitmeißeln: Es gibt keine Hybridklassen !


Was sind dann Druiden und Paladine deiner Meinung nach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Breggan schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitmeißeln: Es gibt keine Hybridklassen !


Hab ich was verpaßt?
Wann wurden die rausgepatched? Oo


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Februar 2009)

recht hat er schon. ich sehe, die "hybridklassen", auch als reinen dd (bei dd skillung)
ich bin als eule, ein ziemlich schlechter tank, wenn der tank stirbt, und ein ziemlich schlechter heiler, wenn der heiler stirbt
ich überlebe keinen schlag und ich bekomme niemanden wirklich geheilt
nur weil ich es theoretisch kann, heißt es nicht, dass das praktisch auch so ist
also warum sollten wir nicht, den selben schaden machen dürfen, wie andere dds auch
denn trotz der fähigkeiten, sind wir kein ersatz, für skillungen wie tank und heiler
beides überlebt die gruppe, in der regel, nicht


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Zu allen die wollen das reine ddler mehr schaden machen als hyprid klassen:


Für was bräuchte man Hyprid klassen die dd geskillt sind wenn die "richtigen" dds doch eh mehr schaden machen?

in 25er könnte man ja 3 oder 4 wegen suppport mitnehmen,aber in 10er oder hero wo es auf jeden einzelnen ankommt, wiso sollte man dann ein "low ddler" dann mitnehmen?


ps:

Ich höre in euren post nur geweine weil ihr jetzt nicht mehr die Überroxxer seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> recht hat er schon. ich sehe, die "hybridklassen", auch als reinen dd (bei dd skillung)


Es sind aber trotz allem Hybridklassen.
Niemand sprach von Hybridskillungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Melih schrieb:


> Zu allen die wollen das reine ddler mehr schaden machen als hyprid klassen:
> [...]
> Ich höre in euren post nur geweine weil ihr jetzt nicht mehr die Überroxxer seid
> 
> ...


Gib meiner Magierin einen Talentbaum zum tanken und einen zum heilen und ich höre sofort auf zu meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gib meiner Magierin einen Talentbaum zum tanken und einen zum heilen und ich höre sofort auf zu meckern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, da hast du die falsche klasse. Oder hast du in irgendein mmo oder rpg spiel ein magier gesehen der heilt oder tankt? .....


ps: wir können gerne über eine heal skillung mit magier reden wenn ihr dafür kein arkanbaum und frostbaum habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochmal ps: Dafür reisen die meisten hyprid klassen nichts im pve (siehe Schamane) und als Mage  muss man nur auf arkan umskillen, kopf über tastatur rollen und sich über 2k+ wertung freuen


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gib meiner Magierin einen Talentbaum zum tanken und einen zum heilen und ich höre sofort auf zu meckern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so ein Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du würdest die beiden anderen Bäume trotzdem niemals nutzen, weil Du lieber Schaden machen willst als Magier oder würdest Du gerne in Stoff tanken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst Dich als Mage halt nur entscheiden, mache ich Schaden mit Eis, mit Arkan oder mit Feuer, beim Pala zB gibts nur eine Möglichkeit Schaden zu machen, mit brachialer Nahkampfkraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür KÖNNTE er halt AUCH tanken (aber nur mit anderer Skillung und Rüssi, ohne dies halte ich weder als Heiler noch als Vergelter wesentlich länger aus als ein Stoffi).

Ich habe den Pala schon von Anfang an gerne gespielt, weil ich in erster Linie kämpfen aber eben AUCH zaubern wollte, sonst hätte ich auch Krieger spielen können, wenn ich NUR Nahkampf oder Mage spielen wenn ich NUR Fernzauber machen wollte ...

Jetzt wurde der Pala gerade mal ein bissel stärker gemacht und schon schreien wieder alle nach Nerf: SPIELT DOCH EINFACH MAL WIEDER BESSER und wacht aus eurem Dauertrott auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: gegen eine Miniselbstheilung für jede Klasse hätte ich nix einzuwenden ... anderseits, die gibts ja schon, nett sich Verbände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (9. Februar 2009)

mann soll besser spielen weil andere klassen wie bescheuert gebufft wurden / werden? ist natürlich sehr logisch xD


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> so ein Blödsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jahahaha, was für ein Blödsinn. Ist ja noch besser als in Leder zu tanken... Auf die Idee käme ja auch niemand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oh, verdammt, Druiden machen sowas, gell? Oo
Ui, und auch Magier dürfen den ein oder anderen Boss tanken - in Stoff. Dreck.


----------



## Pusillin (9. Februar 2009)

ganz klar: ich find sie ganz ok für priest,
ABER: dks werden gebuffed omg?
schurken sind immer noch erste wahl im pvp, im ve ebenfalls sehr hoher burst schaden (farmen)
hoher dps in bissfights, und werdne imba gebuffed!

im großen und ganzen:
blizz spielt nur schurken und dks.
finde patch nicht so toll


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Breggan schrieb:


> Warum sollte also eine Damageskillung(wie es Feralcat,Retri oder Moonkin ja sind) nicht vergönnt sein den annähernd  selben Schaden zu fahren wie ein Mage im Feuerspecc oder ein Destrolock ? Mir fällt keiner ein...



Mir schon: denn diese Hybridklassen können sich zumindest selbst heilen, trotz Damageskillung. Und das verschafft ihnen beim Farmen und im PvP einen Vorteil, der durch weniger dps ausgeglichen werden muß.


----------



## BlackBirdone (9. Februar 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Statt Verbrennen spammst du halt Schattenblitz..




Äm wohl eher nicht.

Wozu solte ien HExer Schattenblitze Spamen -_-

für 5% Crit ich bitte dich, da nimmt man lieebr die 15% mehr DMG aber nei nEHxer sind ja so imba schwachsinn ist das Dks bekommen DMG DMG und nochmals DMG und Hexer werden langsam kaputt gepatcht die versprochenden 8k mehr hp hat mei nPet bis heute nicht.




> recht hat er schon. ich sehe, die "hybridklassen", auch als reinen dd (bei dd skillung)
> ich bin als eule, ein ziemlich schlechter tank, wenn der tank stirbt, und ein ziemlich schlechter heiler, wenn der heiler stirbt
> ich überlebe keinen schlag und ich bekomme niemanden wirklich geheilt
> nur weil ich es theoretisch kann, heißt es nicht, dass das praktisch auch so ist
> ...



Eben darum warum sollst du genausoviel DMG machen dürfen als nen REINER DD?
Kannst nur wenig Tanken und wneig Heilen aber warum vollen DMG machen.


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das schurken gebufft werden ist schon richtig...... meiner meinung nach sollten reine dd klassen (hexer, schurke, mage) von grund auf schonmal 10 - 15% hoheren schaden verursachen als ein hybrid..... denn was bringt dir ein reiner dd wenn ein hybride einen höheren dmg-output hat? das ist das erste was geändert werden muss!
> 
> als hexer ist es zwar möglich sehr hohen schaden auszuteilen...jedoch steht der aufwand dafür in keinem verhältnis zu anderen klassen....


Dann stelle ich dich mal vor die Wahl, wenn du Raidleiter einer, sagen wir mal, Randomgruppe für Archavon Hero bist:

Du: "Suchen noch 4 DD'ler und 1 Heiler dann Go!"
Ich: "Hi, bin Katze."
Schurke: "Hi bin DD'ler."

Du schaust auf deine bisherige Gruppe ... und bemerkst, du hast zwar bereits 3 Schurken drin, aber auch einen Feraltank. Die Aura "Rudelführer" ist somit vorhanden, ein MDW ebenfalls ...

Du: "Sorry, aber Katzen machen zu wenig Schaden und wir haben schon einen Feral."

Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dass du nicht so reagieren würdest, wenn du nicht gerade selbst einen Schurken spielst, der heiß auf einen bestimmten Drop ist. 
Das Problem an der Sache ist, man kann dir nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen, denn bei einer Randomgruppe für Archavon ist jeder gewonnene DPS womöglich Gold wert. Und wir Katzen schauen in die Röhre, so wie wir Pre-Wotlk zu Tanks verdammt waren.

Du musst zugeben, dass ich nicht unrecht habe. Wer seine Klasse beherrscht, soll für seine Skillung nicht bestraft werden ... und die vollwertigen DD'ler sind, richtig gespielt, immer noch vorne.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Du: "Suchen noch 4 DD'ler und 1 Heiler dann Go!"
> Ich: "Hi, bin Katze."
> Schurke: "Hi bin DD'ler."
> [...]
> Du: "Sorry, aber Katzen machen zu wenig Schaden und wir haben schon einen Feral."


Und nun stelleen wir uns vor, daß Katze und Schurke gleich viel Schaden machen.
Oder vielleicht sogar das kleine Kätzlein mehr...

Warum sollte man dann den Schurken mitnehmen?
Die Katze macht den gleichen Schaden, kann zur Not switchen und mitheilen, kann auch zur Not in Bärchen switchen und den ein oder anderen Schlag überleben, sie supported mit Buff, mit Anregen und mit BR.
All das kann der Schurke nicht.

Warum also sollte man dann einen reinen DD mitnehmen?
Aus Mitleid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (9. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist, man kann dir nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen, denn bei einer Randomgruppe für Archavon ist jeder gewonnene DPS womöglich Gold wert.


Ach komm, wenn man 5 1kDMG-DDs mitziehen kann, kann man auch ne Katze haben die 200 DPS weniger macht als der Rest der guten DDs (25er).Archavon is nur wirklich der leichteste Encounter im Spiel.
Was mich aber stört an dem Patch...
warum zum Henker will Blizz nicht sehen dass Palas und DKs absolut overpowered sind?
Es macht mir zur Zeit absolut keinen Spaß mehr ein Schlachtfeld zu betreten, ich werd eh wieder (natürlich in Katzengestalt) von irgendwoher weggezogen, hab nen Hammer sitzen und 5 6k+ Crits innerhalb von 3 Sekunden gefressen, steh dann bei Bob und frag mich was das soll.
Blizz killed PvP, ich betreibs grade nicht mehr.


----------



## lord just (9. Februar 2009)

asarsa schrieb:


> so langsam könnte bliz damit aufhören das spiel zu vereinfachen, jetzt soll der munitionsbeutel und die munition  so gut wie abgeschafft werden, bin selber jäger, man braucht ja bald an nichts mehr denken, frage mich wen das gestört hat, dann können sie das ja mit dem mana und der heilung auch so machen und wir schlagen uns rund um die uhr die birne ein ohne zu sterben, also so ein schwachsinn, die haltbarkeit der rüstung kann dann auch weg, oder bäume dann brauchen wir nicht drumrum laufen, ich verliere die lust, hätte nie gedacht das es mal so kommt!!!ehrlich ständig änderungen, hat man sich eingestellt kommt ne änderung. spieler die grad nen halbes jahr spielen oder so, die freuen sich, aber ich kann es nicht verstehen!!




naja der verteil ist einfach der. ein jäger ohne pfeile oder munition ist einfach aufgeschmissen. andere klassen wie z.b. der hexenmeister können sich ihre splitter überall farmen und todesritter können leichen von humanoiden benutzen. ausserdem brauchen jäger immer pfeile. todesritter brauchen nicht unbedingt immer leichenstaub und hexer brauchen auch nicht wirklich immer seelensplitter (z.b. beim farmen).

wenn man z.b. als jäger mal sich das achievment für naxx anguckt, wo man naxx in einem run am stück schaffen muss, dann wird das für nen jäger schwer, weil man dann wahrscheinlich mehr als einen köcher voll pfeile braucht und ne pfeilmachine vom ingenieur oder ein reparaturbot vom ingenieur ist auch nicht so billig.

auch ist es ein vorteil für z.b. krieger die mit nem bogen oder einem gewehr pullen, weil die auch nicht andauernd sich pfeile oder munition kaufen müssen.


die anderen änderungen die es so gibt sind teil notwendig und teils ganz nett für den spieler.


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und nun stelleen wir uns vor, daß Katze und Schurke gleich viel Schaden machen.
> Oder vielleicht sogar das kleine Kätzlein mehr...
> 
> Warum sollte man dann den Schurken mitnehmen?
> ...


Aber das weisst du vorher nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und genau darin liegt der Hund begraben. Wenn man pauschal sagen kann, dass der Schurke als reiner DD'ler 10-15% mehr Schaden macht, als jeder Hybrid, nutzen Fähigkeiten wie BR und Anregen nur bedingt weiter. 
Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, Schurken/ Magier/ Jäger/ Hexer sind richtig gespielt immer ganz vorne im Schaden, da können sich Hybriden noch so anstrengen.
Doch die gute 2k-DPS-Katze hat aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie prinzipiell weniger Schaden machen sollte, einen Nachteil gegenüber dem Schurken. Und die Quittung kommt dann erst beim Boss, wenn er nicht mal die 1000er-Grenze packt.


----------



## Dexron (9. Februar 2009)

moin moin...

...vielleicht warten alle erstmal ab bis es soweit ist und testen die neuen skills und damit verbundenen neuen "spielweisen" ab, überdenken die rota usw.... vielleicht isses gar nicht so übel, wie viele "mimimi-poster" es behaupten.

neue fähigkeiten bringen auch neue chancen für zusammenstellungen der grp´s, vielleicht mehr nachdenken und nicht nur meckern.

wenn meine klasse geändert wird, heisst es für mich, aufpassen - testen - weitertesten - das beste für mich und meine klasse rausfinden und auch so spielen, jeder der seine klasse sehr gut spielen kann, weiss auch die stärken zu schätzen, und alle anderen....vielleicht entdeckt ihr sie ja auch mal oder spielt einfach weiter und meckert schonmal über patch 3.6.0.


wer sich mal ein mage erstellt hat und sich vorher die frage nach dem "warum magier?", wusste er würde nicht DER TANK sein
wer ein krieger spielt, wollte überwiegend nahkampf und draufhaun.... heilen? andere auch? was? wie? mana? ..tzzz ..druff druff druff


jede klasse hat vor und nachteile...was nützt der beste schurke..hat er agro (ini´s) fliegt er so schnell aus seiner lebensenergie das nur fixe heilmanöver rettend sein können, passiert dies einem druiden, kann er ein bischen besser den schaden kompensieren, warum sollen dann beide den gleichen dmg machen?
ein mage macht wahnsinnigen dmg.....hat er agro... hmmm wahnsinnig schnell down
hat ein tank agro - achnee das wollt er ja...macht er den MAINDMG? wieso nicht?
denkt mal drüber nach und stellt euch diese fragen selber, und zuletzt dann - WARUM HABE ICH MICH EINMAL GENAU FÜR MEINE KLASSE ENTSCHIEDEN?


also alles im allen hat jede klasse für sich seine fähigkeiten und damit vor- UND nachteile, jenachdem wo grad welche fähigkeit am besten einsetzbar ist. und das ist die herausforderung und kunst beim grp´s zusammenstellen.

ich denke es gibt immer irgendwo eine aufgabe, ini oder raid, wo eine ganz bestimmte klasse ausgezeichnet agieren kann, oder eben genau seine klassenfähigkeit gebraucht wird. z.b. untote fesseln (priester) in kara. (zu BC zeiten)

abwarten und tee trinken, alles andere ist nur mimimi oder ich hab meine klasse noch nie gut gespielt


gruß und macht weiter...


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn man 5 1kDMG-DDs mitziehen kann, kann man auch ne Katze haben die 200 DPS weniger macht als der Rest der guten DDs (25er).Archavon is nur wirklich der leichteste Encounter im Spiel.
> Was mich aber stört an dem Patch...
> warum zum Henker will Blizz nicht sehen dass Palas und DKs absolut overpowered sind?
> Es macht mir zur Zeit absolut keinen Spaß mehr ein Schlachtfeld zu betreten, ich werd eh wieder (natürlich in Katzengestalt) von irgendwoher weggezogen, hab nen Hammer sitzen und 5 6k+ Crits innerhalb von 3 Sekunden gefressen, steh dann bei Bob und frag mich was das soll.
> Blizz killed PvP, ich betreibs grade nicht mehr.


Das ist doch nicht der Punkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er war der erste Encounter der mir einfiel, bei dem man gegen den zeitlichen Enrage kämpft. Natürlich ist er ein Selbstläufer geworden, aber das hat ja mit meiner Anmerkung nichts zu tun.

Und zum PvP: Wann seht ihr Leute das endlich ein? Blizzard kann nie ein vollwertig zufriedenstellendes Balancing hinkriegen und sie mussten die inzwischen 10. Klasse integrieren. Und in Zeiten, wo jede Klasse alles beherrscht, ist das PvP Geschmackssache.


----------



## Zadius (9. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Warum also sollte man dann einen reinen DD mitnehmen?
> Aus Mitleid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau vor dem Problem stehe ich seit dem Addon auch. 
Ich bin Waffenkrieger im pve aus Überzeugung, aber wer nimmt einen mit wenn der frühere Supporterkrieger mit Furorskillung wesentlich mehr dmg macht? Wenn jede andere dd oder supporterklasse mehr dmg macht? Kurzum: Man ist auf die Mildtätigkeit von Gruppen angewiesen um überhaupt im harten ddwettkampf um Heroplätze ab und an einen Stich zu machen...

Ich war mit nem Gildekollegen in der ini. Er: Schurke, frisch 80 erste heroini und erste 80erini. Ich: Schmiedeequipt mit einigen heroitems, allen vz und Sockelungen (3k+ ap, 280TW, 23%crit). Was war die folge? Er machte etwas mehr dmg als ich. Wie kann sowas sein frage ich mich da und verstehe alle die keinen waffenkrieger in inis mitnehmen wollen. Aber wenn man das sagt heißt es Waffe=pvp. Aber mit einem Schaden geringer als jeder andere supporter oder dd, nur beschränkten möglichkeiten einem cc zu entkommen und stark procc abhängigen Schaden... Waffenkrieger sind im pvp genasowenig zu gebrauchen wie im pve, eher weniger. Wo ist da die Rollenverteilung hin? In BC wars so das der furor der supporter war und der ms der dd und es hat geklappt. Beide sind in inis reingekommen. Und jetzt werden ausschließlich furors reingenommen. Wie will blizz das ausgleichen? Der ms macht inzwischen 20% seines Schadens durch Blutungseffekte (DoTs) und nicht durch Nahkampfangriffe und selbst da macht er durch Wutmangel oder Procc abhängigkeit im whitehit den meisten schaden und erst dann konnen die spezialattacken. Wo sind die crits, das bäm der ms krieger geblieben weswegen sie gefürchtet waren? Wenn man sich das mal anschaut in den Talenten was sich getan hat wird eines klar. Der Mskrieger konnte früher max 2 Ziele angreifen. Seine neuen Attacke ist Klingensturm der im kampf gegen viele gut ist aber weder im pvp noch im pve gut ist. Im pvp will ich 1zeil schnell töten um pve draf ich es nicht machen um keine Aggro zu bekommen. Der Furor war supporter der durch Wirbelsturm seinen schaden auf mehrer mobs verteilt hatte und weniger aggro gezogen hat durch seine Haltung. Nun hat ver 2 2händer und macht dadurch mehr schaden. Also hat Blizz die Talentbäume so geändert das der Waffenkrieger seinen schaden auf mehr verteilt, der Furor seinen schaden vergrößert.

Und so geht es mir als Krieger. Ich bin sicher andere Klassen haben auch das Problem. Und daran sollte Blizz dringend mal Arbeiten. So kann es nicht weitergehen.

gruss
Zadius


----------



## Reo_MC (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das schurken gebufft werden ist schon richtig...... meiner meinung nach sollten reine dd klassen (hexer, schurke, mage) von grund auf schonmal 10 - 15% hoheren schaden verursachen als ein hybrid..... denn was bringt dir ein reiner dd wenn ein hybride einen höheren dmg-output hat? das ist das erste was geändert werden muss!
> 
> als hexer ist es zwar möglich sehr hohen schaden auszuteilen...jedoch steht der aufwand dafür in keinem verhältnis zu anderen klassen....



Kannste doch net ernst meinen, Rüdiger.

/ironie
Ja genau, lasst uns

EnhancerSchamis, EleSchamis
SchattenPriester
FeralDruiden, BalanceDruiden
WaffenWarris, FeralWarris
und RetriPalas

gleich ausm Spiel entfernen!
Braucht doch keiner, wir haben ja
Hexer
Schurken
und Todesritter (obwohls da auch nen Tankbaum gibt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Zadius schrieb:


> Genau vor dem Problem stehe ich seit dem Addon auch.
> Ich bin Waffenkrieger im pve aus Überzeugung, aber wer nimmt einen mit wenn der frühere Supporterkrieger mit Furorskillung wesentlich mehr dmg macht? Wenn jede andere dd oder supporterklasse mehr dmg macht? Kurzum: Man ist auf die Mildtätigkeit von Gruppen angewiesen um überhaupt im harten ddwettkampf um Heroplätze ab und an einen Stich zu machen...
> 
> Ich war mit nem Gildekollegen in der ini. Er: Schurke, frisch 80 erste heroini und erste 80erini. Ich: Schmiedeequipt mit einigen heroitems, allen vz und Sockelungen (3k+ ap, 280TW, 23%crit). Was war die folge? Er machte etwas mehr dmg als ich. Wie kann sowas sein frage ich mich da und verstehe alle die keinen waffenkrieger in inis mitnehmen wollen. Aber wenn man das sagt heißt es Waffe=pvp. Aber mit einem Schaden geringer als jeder andere supporter oder dd, nur beschränkten möglichkeiten einem cc zu entkommen und stark procc abhängigen Schaden... Waffenkrieger sind im pvp genasowenig zu gebrauchen wie im pve, eher weniger. Wo ist da die Rollenverteilung hin? In BC wars so das der furor der supporter war und der ms der dd und es hat geklappt. Beide sind in inis reingekommen. Und jetzt werden ausschließlich furors reingenommen. Wie will blizz das ausgleichen? Der ms macht inzwischen 20% seines Schadens durch Blutungseffekte (DoTs) und nicht durch Nahkampfangriffe und selbst da macht er durch Wutmangel oder Procc abhängigkeit im whitehit den meisten schaden und erst dann konnen die spezialattacken. Wo sind die crits, das bäm der ms krieger geblieben weswegen sie gefürchtet waren?
> ...


Das ist eine Situation, die sogar noch verzwickter ist, als die weiter oben von mir Geschilderte. Aber ich habe bislang keinen Waffenkrieger gesehen, der guten Schaden seit dem Addon gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir scheints eher, dass der Waffenbaum, ähnlich dem Frostbaum des Magiers oder Täuschungsbaum des Schurken Pre-Woltk, zum PvP verdammt ist.


----------



## fleshed (9. Februar 2009)

ZITAT(Láxoo @ 9.02.2009, 15:15) *
Paladin

* Segen der Könige &#8211; dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
* Exorzismus &#8211; dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden.




können die nicht endlich mal gernervt werden -.-

Ja find ich auch...
____________________________________________

ähm sagt der todesritter ?

könnt ihr mal aufhören dauernt wegen palas rumzuheulen ?

wir wurden schon wieder in der letzten zeit genervt und vonwegen so OP 
BoomKins, Magier und Schurken machen ja garkein DMG geschwige den von einem todesritter


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Das ist eine Situation, die sogar noch verzwickter ist, als die weiter oben von mir Geschilderte. Aber ich habe bislang keinen Waffenkrieger gesehen, der guten Schaden seit dem Addon gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Waffenkrieger? Ach die gibts noch?


Schöne anderungen.... man da wird man gold sparen ohne pfeile... und Hexer ist mal wieder: Hey entweder ihr werdet die Klasse oder eben nicht... sagt alles viel aus; wir werden neue Talente hinzufügen.


----------



## Fusssi (9. Februar 2009)

Hybridklassen heißen so weil sie die MÖGLICHKEIT haben verschiedene Aufgaben zu skillen nich weil sie Alles zur selben Zeit gut können.

Und:



Láxoo schrieb:


> Paladin
> 
> * Segen der Könige – dieser Zauber ist nun eine Grundfähigkeit, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
> * Exorzismus – dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden.
> ...



SdK kommt in der Regel der ganzen Gruppe zugute, also wo ist das Problem?????

Und Exorzismus (kannst evtl. nicht wissen) ist ein Mana saugendes Monster und das wo Manareg eh generft werden soll.

Und noch was Krieger: Gibts als DD`ler und als Tanks sind das nu auch Hybridklassen, wenn ja dann bitte weniger DMG. xD

PS: Nen Mage oder Hexer der mit vergleichbarem Equipstand nicht mehr Schaden als nen Retri macht is wirklich selber schuld!!!!!!

MfG


----------



## Maxugon (9. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele Paladin und Todesritter...beide werden gepusht...HURRA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (9. Februar 2009)

_*Jäger

* Verbrauchbare Munition wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt. Pfeile und Kugeln lassen sich nicht länger stapeln und werden nicht mehr verbraucht. Boni für das Dinstanz-Angriffstempo, welche Munitionsbeutel und Köcher gegeben haben, werden anderweitig vergeben.
* Es wurden für die Talente der Begleiter des Jägers neue Ränge hinzugefügt. Das erlaubt dann vor allem dem Tierherrschafts-Jäger über das 51-Punkte-Talent den Schaden pro Sekunde (DPS) zu verbessern.
* Jagdgesellschaft – dieses Talent wurde auf drei Ränge verringert und gewährt dem Jäger nun auch einen passiven Bonus.
* Durchschlagende Schüsse – dieses Talent wurde geändert. „Gezielter Schuss“, „Zuverlässiger Schuss“ und „Schimärenschuss“ sorgen nun dafür, dass das Ziel für acht Sekunden 10/20/30% des verursachten Schaden blutet.
* Scharfschützentraining – dieses Talent wurde geändert. Nachdem man für sechs Sekunden still stand, gewinnt man für „Gezielter Schuss“, „Zuverlässiger Schuss“ und „Explosivschuss“ 2/4/6% Schadensbonus.
* Wir wollen beim Überlebens-Jäger ausserdem weitere Funktionalität für Fallen hinzufügen.*_

Die Änderungen freuen mich als BM-Main (and nearly only) natürlich sehr. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Boni durch Köcher und Bags nun nicht einfach gestrichen werden sondern auf irgendeine Art trotzdem angerechnet werden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Kannste doch net ernst meinen, Rüdiger.
> 
> /ironie
> Ja genau, lasst uns
> ...



ich muss immer wieder feststellen wie unfähig manche leute sind eine vernünftige diskussion zu führen........ immer diese maßlosen übertreibungen..... 

was ich schrieb ist meine meinung. was kann ein hexer, hunter, schurke oder mage außer dmg fahren?.....hmmm...richtig...nix (backen und porten zählt nicht). was kann ein dudu, pala, schami, priest?.....da fallen mir doch gleich einige dinge ein. 

genau aus diesem grund muss ein reiner dmg dealer einen dmg-output besitzen der über dem eines hybriden liegt...... würde blizzard dem hexer nen heil-baum hinzufügen würden doch alle wieder durchdrehen.....auf der anderen seite wollen aber alle den gleichen oder sogar höheren schaden verursachen wie ein wl..... das passt doch iwie nicht zusammen oder?


----------



## Pusillin (9. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Nicht nur du..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich finde dass hms gebuffed werden, der lebensentzug effekt einfach in nen standart zauber reinpacken......
ham da andre klassen überhaupt noch ne chance im pvp? jaja die armen hexer, ich fidne ihr gehört zu den klassen die einfach mal still sein sollen .

mit schurken palas und dks haste allerdings recht!


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich muss immer wieder feststellen wie unfähig manche leute sind eine vernünftige diskussion zu führen........ immer diese maßlosen übertreibungen.....
> 
> was ich schrieb ist meine meinung. was kann ein hexer, schurke oder mage außer dmg fahren?.....hmmm...richtig...nix (backen und porten zählt nicht). was kann ein dudu, pala, schami, priest?.....da fallen mir doch gleich einige dinge ein.
> 
> genau aus diesem grund muss ein reiner dmg dealer einen dmg-output besitzen der über dem eines hybriden liegt...... würde blizzard dem hexer nen heil-baum geben würden doch alle wieder durchdrehen.....auf der anderen seite wollen aber alle den gleichen oder sogar höheren schaden verursachen wie ein wl..... das passt doch iwie nicht zusammen oder?


Im Grunde genommen sagst du nichts anderes, als das die Banane krumm ist. Und eine Diskussion besteht aus Argumenten beider Seiten. Und natürlich würde es schlichtweg keinen Sinn ergeben, wenn der WL plötzlich heilen könnte - das passt nunmal nicht zu seiner bösen Natur.
Bei den naturverbundenen Klassen ist das natürlich was anderes.
Außerdem können Druiden, Palas, Schamis und Priester nicht alles auf einmal! Klar, sie bieten im Vergleich zu einem WL mehr Flexibilität, aber brauchen um diese Möglichkeit voll auszukosten Gold und Equip.
Und warum sollten sie keinen ihrer 3 Talentbäume gleichwertig nutzen können? Was bringt mir der Heildruide, der nicht heilt, die Katze, die keinen Schaden macht und der Bär, der nichts einsteckt?
Ich will für meine Klassenwahl (Druide) nicht nachträglich bestraft werden, denn das war ich schon zu Pre-Woltk-Zeiten zu Genüge.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich will für meine Klassenwahl (Druide) nicht nachträglich bestraft werden, denn das war ich schon zu Pre-Woltk-Zeiten zu Genüge.



genau so geht es doch jedem....... du erinnerst dich noch an den wl zu pre-bc zeiten oder? ....die klasse war absolut schlecht...ich habe ihn trotzdem gespielt.....danach wurde er übertrieben stark (zu stark)...... jetzt wird er langsam wieder zerstört...... noch ist es möglich mit dem wl guten schaden auszuteilen...und es ist auch möglich im pvp gut dazustehen..... das ist jedoch mit einem aufwand verbunden der in keinem verhältnis zu jeder anderen klasse steht

das motto von blizz lautet im moment: stärkt die starken....schwächt die schwachen

viele sind ja der meinug dass wir warlocks kein recht haben beschwerde einzulegen..... klar, auf 70 war diese klasse absolut op....wärend dem raid konnte man essen, fernsehen u mit der freundin rummachen u war trotzdem nr1 im dmg-meter.....man legte sich mit 3 gegnerischen spielern gleichzeitig an u kam mit vollem life aus dem kampf..... aber ich spielte den wl als er auf dem tiefpunkt war und spielte ihn zu hochzeiten..... es ist ja wohl verständlich dass ich dieses tief nicht wieder möchte.....


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (9. Februar 2009)

So weit ich weiß sind diese Änderung schon alle seit mehreren tagen bekannt. und stehen auch schon bei buffed als news.
In meinen Augen ist dieses Theme unnütz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das motto von blizz lautet im moment: stärkt die starken....schwächt die schwachen


Das Motto von Blizzard lautet schon seit der ersten Tage: Was kann ich noch alles schlechter machen, bis auch die letzten Idioten das Spielen aufhören?

Tschuldigung, aber die meisten Klassenänderungen sind absoluter Kack. Von wegen komplette Überarbeitung, wie Ghostcrawler sie immer versprochen hat. Die werden so dermaßen Imbalanced alle miteinander, dass es bald wurst ist, was du spielst, ist eh alles der selbe Mist.
Ich zock nur noch meinen Schurken auf die 80 und hol mir das T8-Set aus Stylegründen und dann ist WoW-Technisch für mich entgültig Feierabend, hab keinen Bock mehr diese verhunzten Klassen zu spielen.
Da zock ich lieber offline weiter.


----------



## Camô (9. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> genau so geht es doch jedem....... du erinnerst dich noch an den wl zu pre-bc zeiten oder? ....die klasse war absolut schlecht...ich habe ihn trotzdem gespielt.....danach wurde er übertrieben stark (zu stark)...... jetzt wird er langsam wieder zerstört...... noch ist es möglich mit dem wl guten schaden auszuteilen...und es ist auch möglich im pvp gut dazustehen..... das ist jedoch mit einem aufwand verbunden der in keinem verhältnis zu jeder anderen klasse steht
> 
> das motto von blizz lautet im moment: stärkt die starken....schwächt die schwachen
> 
> viele sind ja der meinug dass wir warlocks kein recht haben beschwerde einzulegen..... klar, auf 70 war diese klasse absolut op....wärend dem raid konnte man essen, fernsehen u mit der freundin rummachen u war trotzdem nr1 im dmg-meter.....man legte sich mit 3 gegnerischen spielern gleichzeitig an u kam mit vollem life aus dem kampf..... aber ich spielte den wl als er auf dem tiefpunkt war und spielte ihn zu hochzeiten..... es ist ja wohl verständlich dass ich dieses tief nicht wieder möchte.....


Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass WL im Schaden über mir sind und richtig gespielt sollte das auch der Fall sein. Aber wie ich eine Seite vorher bereits anprangerte, sollte man nie das PvP als Klassenvergleich hinzuziehen.
Im PvE seid ihr WL doch immer noch ganz oben und nur das zählt. Und ich will auch nicht wieder in das Katzentief geraten, da sind solch Forderungen wie "Nerft Hybriden im Schaden um 15%" auch wie Salz in der offenen Wunde und entlocken mir nur ein unverständliches Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Sch1llman (9. Februar 2009)

was immer alle mit den "hybriden" haben -.-
warum sollte man keine reinen dds mitnehmen? auf ihre buffs aus jux verzichten? weil man eventuell 23 heiler bei einem boss braucht? also bitte, die dds stellen immer die hauptmasse in einem raid; vielleicht achtet man bei zwei, drei leuten drauf, dass sie auf bedarf wechseln können - und somit dem ganzen raid helfen!
es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich mal eben meine 5k dps mit 2 tasten mache und mit 2 weiteren tasten noch den MT alleine heile... weiterhin gilt: entweder oder.


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich muss immer wieder feststellen wie unfähig manche leute sind eine vernünftige diskussion zu führen........ immer diese maßlosen übertreibungen.....
> 
> was ich schrieb ist meine meinung. was kann ein hexer, hunter, schurke oder mage außer dmg fahren?.....hmmm...richtig...nix (backen und porten zählt nicht). was kann ein dudu, pala, schami, priest?.....da fallen mir doch gleich einige dinge ein.
> 
> genau aus diesem grund muss ein reiner dmg dealer einen dmg-output besitzen der über dem eines hybriden liegt...... würde blizzard dem hexer nen heil-baum hinzufügen würden doch alle wieder durchdrehen.....auf der anderen seite wollen aber alle den gleichen oder sogar höheren schaden verursachen wie ein wl..... das passt doch iwie nicht zusammen oder?


das ist so ein müll sorry
was ist denn eine, katze? eine eule? ein vergelter? ein verstärker? shadow? etc
das sind dd klassen, die auch nichts anderes können, als schaden zu machen, und evtl jemanden wiederbeleben
auch wenn sie andere talentbäume haben, als reine dd klassen, können sie diese trotzdem nicht
das equi und die skillung ist darauf ausgelegt, schaden zu machen, wie bei mage, hexer, etc
wir können keinen trash oder bosse tanken, wir können die gruppen nicht hochheilen, weil uns die skillung und das equi dafür fehlt!
geh halt in eine ini. lass tank und heiler mit absicht killen, und hol dir 2 hybridklassen, mit dd skillung, wovon eine tanken soll, und eine heilt... schöne grüße an bob
wir paar seiten zuvor schon gesagt. nur weil wir diese fähigkeiten theoretisch haben, heißt das nicht, dass das praktisch auch geht!

und an den der meinte, diese dinge, das wir uns selbst beim questen etc heilen können, und dafür dps verlieren sollen, weil andere klassen, das nicht können.
ich bitte dich. der mage trinkt und isst kostenlos, hexer und jäger jagen ihre pets drauf und sparen ne menge repkosten. nahkämpfer holzen mit ihren 2 zweihandwaffen alles nieder..
irgendwo ist doch alles ausgeglichen, und jede klasse kann etwas, was die andere nicht kann
das rechtfertigt sicher kein dps verlust, nur weil man eine klasse gewählt hat, die theoretisch viel kann, praktisch dann aber nicht viel davon zu gebrauchen ist


und die reinen dds, machen doch wirklich genug schaden
ich bin froh wenn meine eule, am boss, die 4k erreicht, während alle unsere jäger, und zwar wirklich alle, ihr 5-7k dps fahren... und das an jedem boss...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Februar 2009)

@kono

bald können 2 skillungen gespeichert werden....wer profitiert davon?...richtig, die hybriden. dis macht euch extrem flexibel....schnell mal für einen boss die skillung wechseln -- kein problem..... wer profitierte von zaubermacht?...richtig...die hybriden...... beide dinge kombiniert verschafft euch einen riesigen vorteil gegenüber einem dd. 

warum soll ich zb einen hexer mitnenhmen wenn zb eine eule den gleichen dmg-output hat, im notfall schnell die skillung wechseln kann, coe überschreibt  und zusätzlich noch den crit aller caster im raid erhöht? soll das fair sein? ....gleiches gilt im übrigen auch für den schami oder den priester.... oder warum soll ich einen schurken im raid platzieren wenn ich einen feral habe der den gleichen schaden verursacht, tanken kann und den melees zusätzlichen crit verschafft?

und jetzt komm mir nicht mit equip. es ist durchaus möglich im dmg equip die heiler bei bestimmten bossfights zu unterstützen... zudem ist 2nd equip schon lange kein thema mehr.....

jetzt stelle ich dir die frage..... gestalltest du einen raid möglicht flexibel oder baust du lieber einen unflexiblen raid zusammen? -vorraussetzung: gleicher dmg-output- ..... diese frage beantwortet sich wohl von alleine oder?

mir persönlich könnte es im prinzip egal sein da ich schon seit pre bc fester bestandteil unseres raids bin..... andere wl´s oder schurken die keinen sicheren stammplatz in einem raid besetzen würden stark benachteiligt werden....


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Februar 2009)

Also auf der einen Seite wird gesagt, dass die Hybriden ja so super vom neuen Dualspecc profitieren - auf der anderen Seite wird im selben Atemzug plötzlich nur noch vom "unterstützen" gesprochen. 

Feral-Tanks und Katzen haben schon sehr gleiches Equip. Allerdings lassen viele wichtige Sachen wie Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine außer Acht.
Genau so schaut es bei Lasereulen/Bäumchen oder sogar Shadowpriests/Holypriests aus. Die einen Brauchen Manareg, die anderen eher nicht. ^^

Die "Hybriden" proftieren vom Dualspecc, ja, aber nicht in einem so hohen Maße wie hier rumgeschrien wird.
Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Jetzt auf "Hybriden"-Klassen loszugehen, weil sie einmal in ihrem Leben mehr Damage machen dürfen - oder vielleicht sogar "nur" equivalenten Schaden im Vergleich zu anderen DDs.

Ich habe, nochmal zur Veranschaulichung, Schurken und Feralkatzen im Raid gesehen, die völlig gleichen Schaden gemacht haben - und das bei gleichem Equip. Warum auch nicht? Damals war das ganz, ganz anders. Da bist du als Katze gerade mal mitgekommen, wenn du zusätzlich noch Tankequip dabei hattest, weil ja ab Boss23 noch nen zusätzlicher Tank gebraucht wird. ^^

Andere Klassen können jeden Patch darum bangen, dass ihnen nicht wieder ein Stück Rüstung abhanden kommt. Aber schön getankt werden soll. 
Na Hauptsache man kann sich schön über irgendeine Minderheit aufregen.


----------



## lord just (10. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> @kono
> 
> bald können 2 skillungen gespeichert werden....wer profitiert davon?...richtig, die hybriden. dis macht euch extrem flexibel....schnell mal für einen boss die skillung wechseln -- kein problem..... wer profitierte von zaubermacht?...richtig...die hybriden...... beide dinge kombiniert verschafft euch einen riesigen vorteil gegenüber einem dd.
> 
> ...




naja man kann aber trotzdem sein equip im fight nicht ändern.

natürlich profitieren die hybrid klassen vom dual spec am meisten, jedoch ist man für eine instanz einfach auf eine rolle beschränkt, weil man eben nicht einfach im kampf wechseln kann sondern nur vor nem kampf. wenn man z.b. mal für nen boss 2 oder 3tanks braucht, dann ist das ein vorteil für alle tank klassen, die dann für den einen bosskampf mal eben umskillen können und wenn man dann nur noch einen tank braucht, skillen die zurück.

auch macht es random gruppen einfacher, weil man oft am ende mit ner gruppe da steht, wo alle auf dd geskillt sind und dann nicht extra einer in ne hauptstadt fliegen muss zum umskillen.

und auch die reinen dd profitieren davon. so kann man z.b. eine raid und eine farm skillung haben oder eine pve und eine pve skillung usw.

die reinen dd klassen die nix anderes als dd sein können sind ein wenig benachteiligt aber blizzard arbeitet ja daran. schurken sollen noch stärker werden (besonders die anderen skillbäume) wodurch es im pve dann wieder strahlende gesichter geben wird und im pvp weinende (weil dort schurken schon jetzt teils zu stark sind). auch sollen die reinen dd klassen auch mehr supportfähigkeiten bekommen und der cc soll wieder stärker eine rolle sein.


----------



## Descartes (10. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> @kono
> 
> bald können 2 skillungen gespeichert werden....wer profitiert davon?...richtig, die hybriden. dis macht euch extrem flexibel....schnell mal für einen boss die skillung wechseln -- kein problem..... wer profitierte von zaubermacht?...richtig...die hybriden...... beide dinge kombiniert verschafft euch einen riesigen vorteil gegenüber einem dd.
> 
> ...



*kaffee rüberschieb*
So, der Dual-Spec ist eine erfindung, für die PvP'ler in ersterlinie meiner meinung nach.
Damit der PvP Schurke seine Raidberechtigung hat und nicht 5mal die woche umskillen muss. 

Den Nutzen haben nicht in erster linie die bösen hybriden, obwohl der heiler oder tank fix mal zum DD werden können um leichter zu farmen. Aber denoch wurde das ganze eingeführt weil während BC, die ganzen PvP futzis gejammert haben sie werden mit ihrer skillung nicht mitgenommen in den raids.

Würde eher drauf tippen das die ganzen roxxor kiddys, sich dann eine tank oder heilerskillung  als dual-spec hohlen, obwohl sie dann das equip nicht dazu haben, soweit sie eine hybrid klasse haben.

@ topic
Der retri wurde, in seiner rotation schon generft vor einige patches, und wer ohne abhärtung ins bg oder arena geht soll sich nicht wegen zu hohe krits aufregen.

Die jetztigen änderungen, kommen eher den tankpala zu gute. Weil die frage wer skillt SDK ist ne frage für sich und das thema wurde bereits im forum hier behandelt.

Das SDK nun alle paladine egal welcher skillung buffen können, ist kein Imba buff der klasse von seiten blizz, sondern eine aktion die es schon längst eingeführt hätte sollen.

Und das nun der tankpala durch schildhieb, silencen kann ist im pve durchaus sinnvoll und ebenfals längst überfällig, da einige klassen scheinbar seit dem addon, ihre fähigkeit zauber zu unterbinden nichtmehr einsetzen, ob es deren DPS oder Schwa**-O-Meter es nicht zulässt, sei mal so dahingestellt.


----------



## Ashrokse (10. Februar 2009)

> Mir schon: denn diese Hybridklassen können sich zumindest selbst heilen, trotz Damageskillung. Und das verschafft ihnen beim Farmen und im PvP einen Vorteil, der durch weniger dps ausgeglichen werden muß.



Weil sie beim Farmen eventuell weniger Regenerations Zeiten haben sollen sie auch weniger Schaden machen und dafür vom eigentlichen PvE Spiel ausgeschlossen werden?

Ich spiele einen 80er Krieger und einen 80er Schamanen. =) Trotzdem nutze ich lieber den Krieger zum farmen, erstens weil die mobs schneller fallen und zweitens mit der Enrage Regeneration und BT habe ich genug selbstheilung um 0 (in Worten: null) Pausen machen zu müssen weil mein Leben runter ist. Ich denke mal bei Hexern z.B. ist das auch nicht viel anders, Jäger haben es wahrscheinlich noch am besten beim Farmen, trotz fehlender Heilung.

Und wo bitte nutzen z.B. Verstärkerschamanen ihre Heilfähigkeiten im PvP? Im Kampf ist das Schwachsinn weil sie nicht gegen reinkommenden Schaden gegenheilen können und nach dem Kampf kann sich jede Klasse selbstheilen mit Essen usw, ein Verstärker der sich nach dem Kampf hoch heilt muss sich auch nochmal setzen um zu trinken weil er sonst Kampfunfähig ist.


----------



## Allysekos (10. Februar 2009)

vote 4 /close

was willst du damit beweisen,wenn die Patchnotes schon überall auf Titelseiten stehen?


----------



## Natsumee (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhuuu ich freu mich wie eine Schneekönigin auf die Priesterveränderungen !! *hüpf hüpf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja wurde ja mal zeit das die priester gebufft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also der patch ist interessant da ich nun endlich Raiden kann ohne mir zu sagen ne keine lust muss umskillen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und juhu heilige nova weniger mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja Allysekos sei mal still hier wird über den PAtch diskutiert hier geht es weniger ums informieren oder habe ich Foren falsch verstanden ....


----------



## wass'n? (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst ja auch keine 500 Splitter und wirfst sie den Mobs an den Kopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt schon, aber meine Seelentasche für 28 Splitter verbraucht genau so viel Platz wie eine Munitionstasche für 4000 Schuss. Nämlich genau 1 Taschenplatz, den ich auch anderweitig gut nutzen könnte. 
Erst denken, dann posten.


----------



## Hangatyr (10. Februar 2009)

Für Mutilate und Arenaschurken wieder ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Faceroll-klassen werden weiter gepusht, ich weis nicht was sich Blizz dabei denkt.


so long


----------



## RoFu (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe das die Combat-Schurken mal wirklich wieder stärker werden.
Man wird in heros oft nicht mitgenommen weil man die DPS nicht erreicht, selbst mit 1combo,snd,3combo,blutung-Rota ist die DPS lächerlich.
Also endlich mal mehr möglichkeiten combopunkte schneller zu bekommen, sonnst ist der mob tot bevor punkte aufgebaut sind
Und die Multi-scheiße macht auch nicht jeder mit.

Und Blizzard:
Trennt endlich die PvP Fähigkeiten von den PvE fähigkeiten, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!!!


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> vote 4 /close
> 
> was willst du damit beweisen,wenn die Patchnotes schon überall auf Titelseiten stehen?


vote 4 /ban  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du des Lesens mächtig bist sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass hier diskutiert wird, also troll dich.


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2009)

> Warlock (Skills List / Talent + Glyph Calc.)
> 3.09^^
> 
> * Curse of Tongues: Now increases the casting time of all spells by 25% (Rank 1) and 30% (Rank 2), down from 50% and 60%.



Wieder ein Nerf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja.. da ich es mir ja ohnehin nicht mehr erlauben kann so nen Kram zu casten, isses mir auch scheiß egal..
Hauptsache mit 3.1 werden dann FdT und FdS zusammengelegt.. woohoo nun sind wir unbesiegbar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Ironie findet bekommt ein GZ von mir...


----------



## MasterThardus (10. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich, warum sich so manch ein reiner DD über das kommende Dual-Spec System beschwert. Es wird Euch mit Sicherheit keinen Raidplatz kosten, nur weil "Hybride" dann gefragter sind. Das ist einfach Quatsch! Ich wette Eure Raids nehmen die gleiche Anzahl Shamy´s, Dudu´s, Pala´s mit wie zuvor. Der einzige Unterschied liegt doch darin, dass wenn z.B. ein Heiler weg muss Ele-Shamy XY umspect und die Lücke füllt. Wisst Ihr ich kann das Dual-Spec System kaum noch erwarten so freue ich mich darauf. Ich bin Krieger, habe Tank und Furor Equip (jeweils voll enchantet & gesockelt) und ich lebe zur Zeit im Zwielicht. Für meinen 10er Naxx Raid bin ich der Tank, für den 25er jedoch ein Furor Krieger. Die Raidtage vom 10er und 25er überschneiden sich so ungefähr wie bei einem Reißverschluss und ihr könnt Euch ja denken was das zu bedeuten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Umskillen bist der Goldsack glüht.

ein ungefähres Datum für Patch 3.1.0 wurde noch nicht bekanntgegeben oder?


----------



## Ant1gen (10. Februar 2009)

razorcraft schrieb:


> Also das bei Zerhäkseln die Geschwindigkeit von 30 auf 40 % hochgestuft wird freut mich als Schurke sehr



dabei wird Verstümmeln 20% wenieger DMG machen ..... o.O


----------



## Edding8045 (10. Februar 2009)

ich weiss nicht was alle mit der dualskillung haben ich finde es super und höchste zeit das dies kommt.
nur nichts ändern alles neue ablehnen weil man für sich persönlich einen nachteil sieht bzw glaubt ihn zusehen finde ich egoistisch.

guckt übern tellerrand da ist ne komplett neue welt


schneller tank/heiler finden für 5ergrp
neue skripte in raidinstanzen
tank's/heiler koennen nun endlich ohne lästiges umskillen nach dem raid questen/farmen und haben auch was vom spiel 


und egal wieviel nu schreien und rumheulen die dps von DD's wird nicht erhoeht und dualspec wird kommen wem das nicht passt ihr wisst wo der uninstall button ist


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja.. da ich es mir ja ohnehin nicht mehr erlauben kann so nen Kram zu casten, isses mir auch scheiß egal..
> Hauptsache mit 3.1 werden dann FdT und FdS zusammengelegt.. woohoo nun sind wir unbesiegbar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, kommt davon, wenn man imba Klassen spielt (ob gewollt oder ungewollt). Irgendwann kommt immer der nerf, und damit auch das geheul und Zähneknirschen...

Obwohl, in diesem Fall gebe ich Dir recht: Ich gewinne jetzt regelmäßig in der Arena gegen Locks... der Nerf muß hart gewesen sein.


----------



## Ant1gen (10. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ich finde dass hms gebuffed werden, der lebensentzug effekt einfach in nen standart zauber reinpacken......
> ham da andre klassen überhaupt noch ne chance im pvp? jaja die armen hexer, ich fidne ihr gehört zu den klassen die einfach mal still sein sollen .
> 
> mit schurken palas und dks haste allerdings recht!



hmmm denekn wir mal an die Schurken, 

pre Lichking

Schwerter, etc... für schurken Dolche waren nur in off hand zu gebr auchen wegen speed.... jetzte wurden die Doclhe gebufft weil Blizz sich gedacht hat, Schurke soll Dolche tragen, wir haben so gemacht, Equipt gefarmt ales damit man DMG machen kann, Blizz nerft Verstümmeln  um 20 %, bufft Streitkolben und Kampf skilung , wenn du DMG machen willst musst du nach Blizz Pfeife tanzen.....


----------



## Krawl (10. Februar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja man kann aber trotzdem sein equip im fight nicht ändern.
> 
> natürlich profitieren die hybrid klassen vom dual spec am meisten, jedoch ist man für eine instanz einfach auf eine rolle beschränkt, weil man eben nicht einfach im kampf wechseln kann sondern nur vor nem kampf. wenn man z.b. mal für nen boss 2 oder 3tanks braucht, dann ist das ein vorteil für alle tank klassen, die dann für den einen bosskampf mal eben umskillen können und wenn man dann nur noch einen tank braucht, skillen die zurück.




Und genau das ist der Grund warum sich reine DD beschweren, die haben nämlich diese Flexibilität nicht. Ich habe nichts dagegen das ein Verelter etc. sehr guten Schaden machen kann, aber es sollte zumindest einen kleinen Unterschied (wenn auch keinen grossen) zu reinen DD geben. Wozu noch einen Schurken, Magier, Jäger oder Hexer mitnehmen, wenn ich mit z.B. einem Paladin (ab Patch 3.1) kurzzeittig einen Heiler mehr habe bei einem Bossfight, wo der heal beim ersten Versuch nicht ausgereicht hat und zwar nicht WÄHREND des Kampfes sondern davor umgeskillt mit Hilfe des Dual Specc, das ja soweit Ich das gelesen habe überall funktionieren soll aber nur in den Hauptstädten kostenlos ist. 2nd Gear ist heutzutage sowieso kein Problem. 
Somit bringt ein Schurke oder Magier keinen Vorteil mehr, eher Nachteile da sie nicht flexible sind und nur Schaden machen können (der ja gleich hoch sein soll wie bei einem Hybriden mit DD skillung), wer bleibt da wohl auf der Warteliste bei einem Raid?

Ich finde Dual Specc toll, endlich PVP und PVE mit Schurken, tanken oder healen mit meinem Paladin ohne ständig 50 G auszugeben. Aber der Dmg Unterschied is einfach zu klein bzw nicht vorhanden zu Hybridklassen und ihrem Vorteil der hohen Flexibilität.


----------



## Ant1gen (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Jaja, kommt davon, wenn man imba Klassen spielt (ob gewollt oder ungewollt). Irgendwann kommt immer der nerf, und damit auch das geheul und Zähneknirschen...
> 
> Obwohl, in diesem Fall gebe ich Dir recht: Ich gewinne jetzt regelmäßig in der Arena gegen Locks... der Nerf muß hart gewesen sein.




es war ja kein nerf, es war ja ein Buff für die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2009)

Láxoo schrieb:


> Paladin
> * Segen der Könige – dieser Zauber ist *nun eine Grundfähigkeit*, die von allen Paladinen erlernbar ist.
> * Exorzismus – dieser Zauber verursacht nun bei allen Arten gegnerischer Ziele Schaden.
> 
> können die nicht endlich mal gernervt werden -.-


Obwohl mein Main ja selber Paladin ist und ich eigentlich Grund zur Freude hätte frag ich mich, wen oder was Blizz da geritten hat? 
SEGEN DER KÖNIGE für alle und EXORZISMUS jetzt bei JEDEM Gegner??? Bei Untoten und Dämonen ja noch logisch, aber jetzt bei jedem Humanoiden, jedem Wildtier, jedem Elementar, auf Wunsch auch bei Uschi Jablonski vonne Tanke anne Ecke?
Im Grunde ja durchaus praktisch, aber dem Namen nach nur noch Tinnef. Dann können sie´s auch gleich umnennen in KITZELBLITZE oder sonstwie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wozu eigentlich noch verschiedene Talentbäume und Spezialisierungen wenn bald jeder alle vernünftigen Fähigkeiten von Grund auf beherscht??? 
Bei den DKs gibts ja auch so´ne Talentverschiebung um Blut- und Gammel-DKs irgendwas frostiges zugänglich zu machen.





MadRedCap schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber die meisten Klassenänderungen sind absoluter Kack. [...] Die werden so dermaßen Imbalanced alle miteinander, dass es bald wurst ist, was du spielst, ist eh alles der selbe Mist.


Japp, warum vereinfacht Blizzard nicht direkt alle Talente und Möglichkeiten und gibt jeder Klasse nur noch 5...
- einen Megaklopper für den Nahkampf
- einen für die Entfernung... 50m sollten für´n Anfang reichen
- einen Flächenschaden um gleich ganze Gruppen zu natzen
- einen Spontankomplettheilung ohne CD
- und einen Megabuff der so ziemlich alles abdeckt
5 Knöppe für alle... da brauchts dann nichtmal mehr Hirn um seine Klasse zu beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (10. Februar 2009)

moin ,

eine helau auf noch weniger mana mit gleich bleibenden hohen schadensspitzen - so allmählig morden sie den heilpriester vollständig. so werden nun auch die letzten holys in die schaden/diz-skillung getrieben. aber es gibt ja noch palas/druis und shamys zum heilen   
nicht genug das sie uns den kdh unbrauchbar gemacht haben und uns nun auch noch das attribut willenskraft schreddern wollen, nein nun geht es auch noch direkt zusätzlich an den manareg. spätestens mit einführung dieser änderungen kann ich meine holy einmotten und mir einen neuen char erstellen - klasse blizzard und gut gemacht für die mischklassen. mordet mal weiter die grundklassen und tut weiterhin was für die kiddys mit ihren alleskönnerklassen :-| 

yhoko :-o


----------



## Yhoko (10. Februar 2009)

Weitere Info´s :

Dual-Spec

Die Kosten für das Verlernen der Talente bleiben gleich und gestaffelt. Mit Einführung der Doppel-Skillungen ist aber denkbar, dass Eure Helden ihre Talentpunkte das erste Mal kostenlos neu verteilen dürfen. Außerdem denken die Entwickler darüber nach, die Kosten für das Verlernen der Talente einmalig komplett zurückzusetzen.
Aus Ghostcrawlers Kommentar „Das Verlernen Eurer Talente bleibt ein Verlernen Eurer Talente“ lässt sich ablesen, dass nach Einführung der Doppel-Skillung beim Verlernen wahrscheinlich beide Skillungen zurückgesetzt werden. Zumindest wird es keine getrennten Kosten pro Talentbaum geben.
Jäger warten indes weiterhin auf Blizzards Lösung zum Thema Begleiterwechsel – Ghostcrawler sagt zwar, dass die Entwickler eine gute Idee haben, um den Austausch der Tiere im Falle eines Talentwechsels mit der Doppel-Skillung zu ermöglichen. Dennoch kündigt er nicht an, wie das funktionieren wird. Er ist aber davon überzeugt, dass den Jägern die Lösung gefällt.
Hoffnung gibt es auch für alle, die mit mehreren Ausrüstungssets in der Tasche durch Azeroth streifen. Auf die Frage, ob es Pläne gibt, die Umrüstung zu vereinfachen, antwortet Ghostcrawler:
„Eure Ausrüstung wird nicht automatisch getauscht, sobald Ihr Eure zweite Skillung wählt. Wir wissen aber von dem Problem und die Einführung der Dual-Specs ist die richtige Zeit, sich über einen einfacheren Wechsel Eurer Klamotten Gedanken zu machen.“

Der Wechsel der beiden Talentbäume wird in Städten völlig kostenfrei sein. Möglich ist auch, dass der Tausch in der Vorbereitungsphase von PvP-Spielen gratis ist. Außerhalb von Städten wird das Umskillen nicht übermäßig teuer. Wenn Ihr in einer Instanz Eure zweite Skillung wählt, dann soll das nicht mehr als einige Silberstücke kosten.




Ulduar

Ulduar wird auf dem öffentlichen Testserver sein, allerdings wird Blizzard streng kontrollieren, welche Teile der Schlachtzugsinstanz zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt verfügbar sein werden. Ulduar wird nicht wie Naxxramas in der WotLK-Beta ständig zugänglich sein. Wenn die Entwickler etwas ausprobieren wollen, denn wird dieser Bosskampf den Spielern auf dem Testserver zugänglich gemacht; andernfalls wird die Instanz deaktiviert.
Es wird jede Menge von Begegnungen im 10-Mann- und im 25-Mann-Modus geben, die getestet werden müssen. Außerdem werden allerhand Erfolge und Kämpfe zum Test zur Verfügung gestellt, die nur im heroischen Modus auffindbar sind. Die Entwickler sind mit der Art und Weise, in der der Sartharion-Kampf funktioniert, sehr zufrieden und werden dies in Zukunft in Ulduar und anderen Schlachtzügen einbauen.
Die Belohnungen für das Bewältigen des heroischen Modus sind nicht nur Erfolgspunkte, Titel oder Reittiere, sondern weitere Gegenstandsbelohnungen.
In Ulduar wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben. Gilden, die Sartharion, Malygos und Naxxramas erfolgreich besiegt haben, sollen für Ulduar gut vorbereitet sein.
Es wird einen optionalen Kampf geben, der nur im heroischen Modus verfügbar ist.
Die Erfolge und die Texte werden die Bosskämpfe nicht vorwegnehmen, dennoch werden die Ulduar-Erfolge erst relativ spät auf die Testserver gespielt.




Manaregeneration

Die Entwickler sehen die aktuelle Manaregeneration der Heiler als zu hoch an. Zwar sollen die Charaktere nicht bei jedem Kampf um jeden einzelnen Punkt Mana kämpfen, aber das Risiko, kein Mana mehr zu haben soll vorhanden sein. Aus dem Grund werden an der Regeneration mit Patch 3.1 einige Sachen geändert.



Die Manaregeneration außerhalb eines Kampfes (außerhalb der 5-Sekunden-Regel) wird verringert. Die Möglichkeit, Heilung-über-Zeit-Zauber zu wirken und dann auf einen Moment zu warten, in dem Ihr in einen Freizauberzustand eintretet, regeneriert zu viel Mana.
Die Menge an Mana, die durch Willenskraft wiederhergestellt wird, wird verringert. Dafür wird der Effekt von Talenten wie „Meditation“ erhöht. So wird die Manaregeneration während des Zauberns gebufft, die Wiederherstellung zwischen den Zaubern abgeschwächt. Die Fähigkeiten, die auf diese Weise wirken werden, sind: „Arkane Meditation“, „Verbesserter Willensentzug“, „Intensität“, „Magische Rüstung“, „Meditation“, „Brandstifter“ und „Willensentzug“.
Die Heilungs-Bestrafung von „Göttliche Bitte“ der Paladine wird von 20 auf 50 Prozent erhöht. „Einklang des Geistes“ wird außerdem weniger Mana regenerieren, um es weniger machtvoll für Paladine im PvE zu gestalten.
Freizauberzustände werden unter die Lupe genommen und zukünftig möglicherweise wie Anregen funktionieren, so dass Heiler nicht so schnell in die Manaregeneration außerhalb des Kampfes wechseln.
Die Kämpfe der Zukunft werden in der Annahme gestaltet, dass selbst 10-Mann-Gruppen „Erfrischung“ zur Verfügung steht. Aus diesem Grund bieten wir diese Fähigkeit weiteren Klassen an.


yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (10. Februar 2009)

Krawl schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund warum sich reine DD beschweren, die haben nämlich diese Flexibilität nicht. Ich habe nichts dagegen das ein Verelter etc. sehr guten Schaden machen kann, aber es sollte zumindest einen kleinen Unterschied (wenn auch keinen grossen) zu reinen DD geben. Wozu noch einen Schurken, Magier, Jäger oder Hexer mitnehmen, wenn ich mit z.B. einem Paladin (ab Patch 3.1) kurzzeittig einen Heiler mehr habe bei einem Bossfight, wo der heal beim ersten Versuch nicht ausgereicht hat und zwar nicht WÄHREND des Kampfes sondern davor umgeskillt mit Hilfe des Dual Specc, das ja soweit Ich das gelesen habe überall funktionieren soll aber nur in den Hauptstädten kostenlos ist. 2nd Gear ist heutzutage sowieso kein Problem.
> Somit bringt ein Schurke oder Magier keinen Vorteil mehr, eher Nachteile da sie nicht flexible sind und nur Schaden machen können (der ja gleich hoch sein soll wie bei einem Hybriden mit DD skillung), wer bleibt da wohl auf der Warteliste bei einem Raid?
> 
> Ich finde Dual Specc toll, endlich PVP und PVE mit Schurken, tanken oder healen mit meinem Paladin ohne ständig 50 G auszugeben. Aber der Dmg Unterschied is einfach zu klein bzw nicht vorhanden zu Hybridklassen und ihrem Vorteil der hohen Flexibilität.




Bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung.
Wie wars denn früher?? Da wollte man als Warri mit, oder Verstärker oder Retri und was war? 
Neee die haben keinen CC, da nehmen wir lieber nen Schurke oder mage oder Hexer(konnte ja ab und an bannen).
So sah es aus. Das es jetzt nicht mehr so ist,  ist eine gute Entwicklung und die heisst Flexibilität. Wer erinnert sich nicht noch an 40er Raidzeiten wo man ohne speziellem Setup gar nicht erst anfangen brauchte. Ohne Hunter mit einlullendem Schuss MC?? No Way!!! 
Die Zeiten sind Gott sei Dank vorbei.

Auch ist die Argumentation DD sollte mehr Schaden machen als Hybrid falsch. Nur weil DD drauf steht heisst es noch lange nicht das sie auch den meisten fahren sollen.
Erinnert stark an den Monsterbuff für Schurken Namens Dismantle. Da war die Argumentation der Schurken "wir hatten kein Etwaffnen wie die Krieger ist also nur fair das wir einen bekommen" (nachweislich falsch, sie hatten einen nur nach dem ende der Harpskillung hats keiner mehr gemacht).
Da könnte ja jeder daherkommen. Hexer "Wir haben kein MS also ist es nur fair wenn wir jtzt den stärksten bekommen" (nur als Beispiel).

Im Zweifelsfalle gilt aber insbesondere im PvP, lieber mach ich nen vansih,blind,evasion,sheep,iceblock oder blink, als das ich mich als "Hybrid" einmal um 8k leben heile.
Selbiges gilt für PvE: Eisblock hat wohl mehr Leuten den Hintern gerettet als der kümmlige Instantheal eines Verstärkers.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte zB der Warri der DD überhaupt sein im mom. Er kann nähmlich sonst gar nichts und als DD geskillter schon gleich mal überhaupt nicht tanken. Und seine Rüssi bringt ihm so gut wie nichts solange er nicht critimmun ist und gegen magieschaden genau 0. Er hat keinen CC bis auf nen fear alle 3min. Er hat keine möglichkeit vansih zu drücken, mantel der schatten zu aktivieren, das ziel zu stunen oder sich zu heilen. Auch sich selbst unverwundbar machen kann er sich auch nicht.


----------



## Krawl (10. Februar 2009)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte zB der Warri der DD überhaupt sein im mom. Er kann nähmlich sonst gar nichts und als DD geskillter schon gleich mal überhaupt nicht tanken. Und seine Rüssi bringt ihm so gut wie nichts solange er nicht critimmun ist und gegen magieschaden genau 0. Er hat keinen CC bis auf nen fear alle 3min. Er hat keine möglichkeit vansih zu drücken, mantel der schatten zu aktivieren, das ziel zu stunen oder sich zu heilen. Auch sich selbst unverwundbar machen kann er sich auch nicht.




Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das er als DD geskillt tanken kann, sonder vor einem Bossfight mit Dual Specc auf Tank umskillen und sein Tank equip anlegen könnte und dann hat er die möglichkeit zu tanken. Ob er es kann oder nicht oder kein Gear dafür hat ist nicht relevant, ein reiner DD hat diese Möglichkeit nicht einmal und mit was wird er für das einbüsen dieser Flexibilität belohnt? Genau er macht gleich viel Schaden wie ein Hybrid.


----------



## Semetor (10. Februar 2009)

Das die Jäger keine Munition mehr verbrauchen is ja mal nice Thx das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast (=  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Das die Jäger keine Munition mehr verbrauchen is ja mal nice Thx das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast (=
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist aber irgendwie komisch ^^

man schiest pfeile oder kugeln hat aber unendlich munition mhm


----------



## dannyl2912 (10. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja wozu auch
> Gibt ja sogar eine Glyphe zum einfacheren Farmen.
> Und du kannst im Gegensatz zum Jäger bei jedem Mob deinen Vorrat auffrischen
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht so ganz.

Die Glyphe gibt einem die Chance auf einen zusätzlichen Splitter. Den Doppel-Bling von 2 Splittern hab ich seitdem ich die Glyphe drin habe äußerst selten vernommen. Wenn die Chance wenigstens zum Mob-Level skalieren könnte. Nein das tut es auch nicht.

Und aus einem grauen Mob bekomme ich immer noch keine Splitter raus. War damals schon so und wird immer so bleiben. Der einzigste Vorteil ist, dass ich nicht mehr alles und jeden Porten muss. Ein Splitter und gut. Aber ohne Splitter machen bestimmte Skillungen auch weniger Schaden. Als Dämo-Hexer verbrauche ich mehr für die Wache als für Portale, Brunnen und Seelensteine zusammen, zumindest bei bestimmten Bosskämpfen (z.B. Sartharion mit Drachen und den Lavawellen; Thaddius, Gluth mit dem Sprung-Bug).


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist aber irgendwie komisch ^^
> man schiest pfeile oder kugeln hat aber unendlich munition mhm


Muß man die dann eigentlich noch kaufen und können Schmiede noch Patronen herstellen?
Oder "kaufen" sich Jäger dann nur einmal einen Munitionsskill und haben diese dann jederzeit zur Verfügung?

Wieder so´ne ziemlich dämliche Änderung. Man hätte Pfeile/Munition auch einfach bis 1000 oder 2000 stackbar machen können um nicht ständig mit halbvollem Inventar rumlaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Tharinn (10. Februar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das denn verstehen?



Na wie schon? Du hast als Jäger nur noch einen Schuss, danach musst du deine Fernkampfwaffe als Schlagwaffe verwenden ... die genauen Stats werden noch angegeben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leerox (10. Februar 2009)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Die News sind schon ein paar Tage alt und ich denke mit dieser Thread wird geschlossen werden, da es bereits Umfangreiche Diskussionen zum Patch 3.1 gab/gibt…
> 
> Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den kommenden Patch
> 
> ...





komisch der Thread ist immernoch offen ich habe es jetzt gelesen da ich keine Zeit hatte vorher also SEHR GUTER THREAD NOCH LANGE OFFEN LASSEN


euer Leerox


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man schiest pfeile oder kugeln hat aber unendlich munition mhm


Darf ich dich daran erinnern das Schamanen 4 Totems bei sich tragen., aber Trozdem um die 2o verschiedene haben, wie geht das?^^


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Krawl schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund warum sich reine DD beschweren, die haben nämlich diese Flexibilität nicht. Ich habe nichts dagegen das ein Verelter etc. sehr guten Schaden machen kann, aber es sollte zumindest einen kleinen Unterschied (wenn auch keinen grossen) zu reinen DD geben. Wozu noch einen Schurken, Magier, Jäger oder Hexer mitnehmen, wenn ich mit z.B. einem Paladin (ab Patch 3.1) kurzzeittig einen Heiler mehr habe bei einem Bossfight, wo der heal beim ersten Versuch nicht ausgereicht hat und zwar nicht WÄHREND des Kampfes sondern davor umgeskillt mit Hilfe des Dual Specc, das ja soweit Ich das gelesen habe überall funktionieren soll aber nur in den Hauptstädten kostenlos ist. 2nd Gear ist heutzutage sowieso kein Problem.
> Somit bringt ein Schurke oder Magier keinen Vorteil mehr, eher Nachteile da sie nicht flexible sind und nur Schaden machen können (der ja gleich hoch sein soll wie bei einem Hybriden mit DD skillung), wer bleibt da wohl auf der Warteliste bei einem Raid?
> 
> Ich finde Dual Specc toll, endlich PVP und PVE mit Schurken, tanken oder healen mit meinem Paladin ohne ständig 50 G auszugeben. Aber der Dmg Unterschied is einfach zu klein bzw nicht vorhanden zu Hybridklassen und ihrem Vorteil der hohen Flexibilität.


Richtig gespielt sind reine DD'ler immer noch stärker als Hybriden. Warum sieht das denn keiner ein? Wenn du es als Schurke nicht schaffst, gegen eine Katze anzukommen, gleiches Equip vorausgesetzt, dann machst du schlicht was falsch!
Dann rumzuheulen, dass der Hybrid mehr Schaden macht, ist einfach nur schwach.
Klar, der Schaden von Katzen und Vergeltern wurde enorm gepusht, die Kluft zu den Besten ist kleiner geworden, ABER es ist immer noch eine Kluft vorhanden.


----------



## Toraka' (10. Februar 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> was für ein sch*** jetzt brauchen jäger noch nich mal munition und hexer rennt weiter mit seelensplittern in einer EXTRAtasche dafür rum
> 
> alerdings freu ich mich für meinen druiden




wer macht das schon? Ich hab Arkinventory so eingestellt dass es mir die Soulshards in einem Extrabalken anzeigt und gut ist...ich hab immer 5-10 stück bei mir, das reicht auch vollkommen, kenne VIELE hexer die KEINEN dabei haben...so I win 8 Places, U lose cuz U failed, nub


----------



## Tharinn (10. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist aber irgendwie komisch ^^
> 
> man schiest pfeile oder kugeln hat aber unendlich munition mhm



Meine Güte, hier wimmelts ja von "traditionellen" Jägern, die - wie es mir scheint - noch einen Knopf fürs Nachladen der Waffe mit Beifall begrüßen würden. Tut doch nicht so, als ob ihr euch mit einem 28-Platz Köcher mehr als alle zwei oder drei Tage überhaupt darum kümmern würdet, ob noch genug Mun da ist - oder, wenn ihr die Mun wechselt wg. Raid. Wenn hier wegen "mangelndem Realismus" gejammert wird, Leute, dann fragt euch doch mal, wie realistisch es ist, 5600 Schuss Munition in einem Munitionsbeutel mit sich zu schleppen ... 

Ich würd ja sagen, wartets doch erstmal ab - es ist noch gar nicht raus, wie Blizz das umsetzen wird. Von daher gesehen find ich dieses Gegacker über ungelegte - eher mal, noch nicht befruchtete! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Eier schon etwas nervig!


----------



## Tharinn (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Darf ich dich daran erinnern das Schamanen 4 Totems bei sich tragen., aber Trozdem um die 2o verschiedene haben, wie geht das?^^



Hmmm, krummes Beispiel: Du kannst nicht mehr als vier Totems gleichzeitig stellen - so what? Die Holzstücke machens halt nicht, sie werden vom Schamanen jeweils unterschiedlich verzaubert.


----------



## Krawl (10. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Richtig gespielt sind reine DD'ler immer noch stärker als Hybriden. Warum sieht das denn keiner ein? Wenn du es als Schurke nicht schaffst, gegen eine Katze anzukommen, gleiches Equip vorausgesetzt, dann machst du schlicht was falsch!
> Dann rumzuheulen, dass der Hybrid mehr Schaden macht, ist einfach nur schwach.
> Klar, der Schaden von Katzen und Vergeltern wurde enorm gepusht, die Kluft zu den Besten ist kleiner geworden, ABER es ist immer noch eine Kluft vorhanden.



Wo erkennst du in einem meiner Post das ich rumheule zuwenig Schaden zu machen? Oder das eine Katze mehr Schaden macht als ich?
Ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt zu dem Dual Specc Feature und den grösseren Vorteil den Hybriden davon haben. Es dann womöglich DD gibt die keinen festen Raidplatz haben und es bei Random noch schwerer wird mitgenommen zu werden (Jaja random geht man nicht blabla manche haben nur diese möglichkeit, ich habe gottseidank einen fixen Platz) . Es ist nunmal einfacher jemanden mitzunehmen der 2 Rollen übernehmen kann (nicht gleichzeitig! sondern durch umspeccen vor Kämpfen!) als jemanden der nur Schaden macht. Kann ja durchaus sein das man drauf kommt: Oh mit dem Itemlvl der Random! Raidgruppe fehlt uns 1 Heiler. Ein Schurke kann dann nicht auf heal speccen ein Vergelter oder Druide der das equip und als 2ten specc heal hat kann das schon.

Nochmal Dual Specc ist genial und ich freu mich drauf, aber Hybriden haben damit einen leichten Vorteil bei Random doch eher mitgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Seryma (10. Februar 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> also mich freuts extrem als ele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Krawl schrieb:


> Wo erkennst du in einem meiner Post das ich rumheule zuwenig Schaden zu machen? Oder das eine Katze mehr Schaden macht als ich?
> Ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt zu dem Dual Specc Feature und den grösseren Vorteil den Hybriden davon haben. Es dann womöglich DD gibt die keinen festen Raidplatz haben und es bei Random noch schwerer wird mitgenommen zu werden (Jaja random geht man nicht blabla manche haben nur diese möglichkeit, ich habe gottseidank einen fixen Platz) . Es ist nunmal einfacher jemanden mitzunehmen der 2 Rollen übernehmen kann (nicht gleichzeitig! sondern durch umspeccen vor Kämpfen!) als jemanden der nur Schaden macht. Kann ja durchaus sein das man drauf kommt: Oh mit dem Itemlvl der Random! Raidgruppe fehlt uns 1 Heiler. Ein Schurke kann dann nicht auf heal speccen ein Vergelter oder Druide der das equip und als 2ten specc heal hat kann das schon.
> 
> Nochmal Dual Specc ist genial und ich freu mich drauf, aber Hybriden haben damit einen leichten Vorteil bei Random doch eher mitgenommen zu werden.


Ich hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen, denn gestern hat einer rumgeheult über den zu hohen Hybridschaden und ich spreche nun alle Zweifler/ Flamer an, also nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Februar 2009)

um mal hier die diskussion der hexer wegen ihres Taschen-Slot's aufzuhitzen .... ich würd euch mal raten in zukunft mehr Seele zu entziehen :-)

    * Verbessertes Seele entziehen“: Das Talent gewährt nun ebenfalls „Erfrischung“.

    * *„Seelendieb“: Hat nun eine Chance, einen Seelenstein zu erstellen, auch wenn das Ziel nicht stirbt.*

    * „Lebensentzug“ ist keine aktive Fähigkeit mehr, aber das Talent gewährt „Verderbnis“ den Effekt von „Lebensentzug“

und das der Lebensentzug jetzt keine aktive fähigkeit mehr ist bezeichne ich als eindeutigen Buff der Klasse.
in der Zeit wo ihr den Dot wirken tätet habt ihr zeit für Seelendieb ^^
Ihr gewinnt einen World CD für irgend einen anderen unfug :-/


Und die Debatte über die Veränderung der Priester find ich auch funny ... neben der Tatsache das bald alle Klassen den buff Erfrischung für die Gruppe bringen können bekommen jetzt sogar schon ALLE Heil und Schattenpriester .... wo ich echt kotzen könnt .... das Gebet der Willenskraft ... sorry aber nö . nun das ist meine meinung worum es gerade nicht geht 
dieser Buff bewirft Manareg ... wir Diszi-Priester bekommen ein booom baby machwort-Schild für die ganze Gruppe ... muahahah 
ähm ah ja ... KdH bekommt bei gleicher Cooldown-Zeit mehr Heilboni ohne mehr mana zu kosten und dann noch das kleine feature das man in irgend eine Gruppe des Schlachtzugs ein GEBET DER HEILUNG zaubern kann .... halllo
wieso wird da überhaupt gejammert? 
KdH war jahrelang so grottig das es keiner skillte ... dann wurde es so gepushed das es pervers war und jetzt is es immer noch spitze nur kann man es halt nicht mehr durchspamen sondern muss sich auch noch der restlichen X Heil-Zauber besinnen die irgendwo im Zauberbuch vergraben wurden.

usw. usw. usw. 

also erstmal an den änderungen der einzelnen Klassen nicht nur das negative sehen sondern den Gesamteindruck aller veränderungen kombinieren ... die Leuts bei Blizz haben sich da teilweise wirklich was gedacht.
nicht überall ... aber teilweise :-/

so long 

Sily 

P.S. hab ich das richtig verstanden das mit 3.1.0. noch nicht Uldar kommt sondern Uldar auf die Testserver geht?


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist aber irgendwie komisch ^^
> 
> man schiest pfeile oder kugeln hat aber unendlich munition mhm



magie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:-)


----------



## Coolrambo (10. Februar 2009)

echt ma wieviel FREEEEDS gibts denn davon schon ganze forenticker is zu mit Patch 3.1.0 ...
ich mein lasst es auf euch zu kommen euer Mimimi is ja wohl einfach nur ätzend man kann eh nix ändern also von daher
wartets ab...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2009)

hm naja spiele zwar keinen aber bei den hexern kann ich das ganze rumgeheule voll und ganz nachvollziehen, ich hätt mir schon längst ne andere klasse gesucht... : D

anbei alles gute, alles wird gut... beim nächsten patch vielleicht ;-)


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> P.S. hab ich das richtig verstanden das mit 3.1.0. noch nicht Uldar kommt sondern Uldar auf die Testserver geht?


Öööhm.... wenn die erst mit 3.1 anfangen zu testen, wie lange soll es dann noch dauern bis Ulduar kommt? März... April... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was hat der Patch dann überhaupt noch zu bieten außer den standart Klassenbuffs /-nerfs und sicher einigen allgemeinen Kleinigkeiten???
Dual-Spec alleine ist noch kein guter Grund die WoW-Pause zu beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgard (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich freu mich auf das Update... Schami ftw und so.... und außerdem hoff ich, dass Trollfrauen endlich ein Zwinkern bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;P


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Öööhm.... wenn die erst mit 3.1 anfangen zu testen, wie lange soll es dann noch dauern bis Ulduar kommt? März... April...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau darauf wollte ich hinaus ... entweder haben sie die patchnotes falsch übersetzt , formuliert oder sie besagen wirklich das mit dem von so vielen erwarteten 3.1.0 Uldar auf die PRT's geht ^^ ich würd mich ja kringelig lachen.
Die Tatsache das die Tests an dem neuen Content überwacht werden und nur scheibchenweise zum Testen freigegeben werden find ich gut ... 
Dann kommen wenigstens nicht gleich eine woche nach release die ersten und jammern rum das se mit dem content durch sind weil se sich an die Beschreibung von XY - Test-Realm-Proxxer-Raids gehalten haben sondern dann bleibt wenigstens kurzfristig zu hoffen das man sich mal wieder was selbst erarbeiten darf und nicht loot-fertig vorgekaut bekommt.

lg Sily


----------



## Darthanubis (10. Februar 2009)

*'Fluch der Tollkühnheit und Fluch der Schwäche wurden zu einem Zauber kombiniert'*

Das ist ja mal lustig. Fluch der Tollkühnheit erhöhrt den gegnerischen Schaden und Fluch der Schwäche senkt den gegnerischen Schaden. Das nun in einem Zauber heisst dann wohl, es passiert nix?

Oder bleibt nur noch der Stop-Fear-Effekt? Wird es einen Zauber geben, der Schader verringert und Fear-Effekte unterbricht?

*Lebensentzug ist nicht länger eine aktive Fähigkeit, aber das Talent verleiht &#8222;Verderbnis&#8220; den alten Lebensentzug-Effekt.
Verbessertes Seele entziehen &#8211; Dieses Talent verursacht nun Erfrischung (ähnlich dem Effekt der Schattenpriester).
Seelendieb hat nun die Chance einen Seelensplitter zu erstellen, auch wenn das Ziel nicht stirbt*

Klar sind das Buffs, aber halt nur für einen Teil der Hexergemeinde. Seelendieb wurde doch nur so geändert, da man ohne trash mobs keine Splitter mehr bekommt, ABER, nur Afflictionlocks casten infight Seelendieb, da er ab 25% Boss-HP 4-fachen Schaden macht und sie ihn mehrfach hintereinander casten und somit Splitter erhalten, ein Destrolock würde im Schaden einbrechen, wenn er mitten im Kampf Seelendieb castet.
Destrolocks werden auch weiter Feuerzauber casten, weil Blizz das halt so will. Da wird auch *Verbesserter Schattenblitz &#8211; Dieses Talent verursacht nun einen Stärkungszauber, der die Chance einen kritischen Treffer mit Zaubern zu erzielen um 5% erhöht* nicht viel ändern. Selbst das ist ein Buff für Afflictionlocks.

Wie zu BC-Zeiten wird man auf eine Skillung gedrängt, will man das Maximale aus seinem Hexer rausholen.

Wieder an der falschen Stelle angesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidpoker (10. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und nun stelleen wir uns vor, daß Katze und Schurke gleich viel Schaden machen.
> Oder vielleicht sogar das kleine Kätzlein mehr...
> 
> Warum sollte man dann den Schurken mitnehmen?
> ...




So mal im ernst leute,

einfach so mal switchen wenn man ein reiner katzen dd ist ist auch nicht die welt das bekommt in nem raid auch kein heiler weggeheilt...
wenn eine klasse egal was sie in der theorie kann darauf geskillt ist dmg zu machen sollte sie das genauso gut oder schlecht können wie andere auch..
außerdem weiß ich nicht was ihr wollt unser schurke in naxx 25er fährt an kel 7-8k dps...
und auch unsere mages sind nicht von schlechten eltern...
alle heulen immer rum nur weil ihre klasse im mom nicht soooo mega imba is meine güte denkt darüber nach skillung zu ändern oder rota weil die schurken oder mages die ich kenne beschweren sich nicht!!!
naja zurück zu dem thema wenn ein hybride in ner brenzligen situation im raid umschwitcht und heilt oder tankt er aber eigentlich als dd hilft das in keiner sekunde denkt drüber nach und ihr müsst das bestätigen....
im solo spiel hilft es sicherlich das streite ich nicht ab.
aber wer farmt den den ganzen tag XD
Nunja denkt mal darüber nach!!!.
viel spaß euch noch.


----------



## Humunculus (10. Februar 2009)

Also die DD´ler sollten mal aufn Teppich bleiben, ein guter DD wird immer noch mitgenommen. Und Raids werden Summasumarum Vorteile haben. Wenn´s mal an nem healer mangelt switcht der pala oder priest und es kann gleich weitergehen.

Haben DD Klassen halt mal keinen Vorteil, wayne. Sie switchen halt zwischen PvP und PvE skillung.


----------



## Felve (10. Februar 2009)

Um mich mal ganz kurz in die Hybride/Reine DD Klassendiskussion einzumischen. Ich spiele Magier, bilde mir allerdings ein das ganze relativ Objektiv zu betrachten. 

Der kritischste Punkt ist, das wir hier nicht über SKILLUNGEN, sondern über KLASSEN sprechen. Jede Klasse hat 3 Talentbäume, in denen gibt es dann manchmal Tank/Heiler/DD; Tank/DD/DD, beim Druiden sogar Tank-DD/Heiler/DD; beim DK quasi Tank-DD/Tank-DD/Tank-DD und manchmal eben nur DD/DD/DD. Jetzt kommt es, dass man sich auf einen dieser Bäume Spezialisieren muss. Nun haben wir einen Moonkin, einen FFB Magier und einen Fury Warrior. Alle sehen sich jetzt klar als DD und machen auch vergleichsweise den selben Schaden, lässt man jetzt den jeweiligen Raidsupport aussen vor, denn da hat jede Klasse seine eigenen Vorteile, die ich jetzt garnicht gegeneinander aufwiegen möchte, leben wir in einer heilen Welt. Nun kommt jedoch das große Böse Namens Blizzard und überlegt sich, einfach mal eine der drei Klassen zu nerfen. Grund, ka PvP vielleicht? Nun, da alle in ihrem Max DPS Specc stehen und wir in einem fiesen Welt leben, wird die jeweilige Klasse nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil die DPS einfach nicht reichen. Was tut diese Klasse nun also, direkt nach dem Rumwhinen im Klassenforum? Genau, sie Skillt um, da ja keiner rerollen möchte. Trifft es den Krieger, verdingt er sich nun als Tank, klar Tanks werden immer gebraucht, er wollte zwar DD sein, aber immerhin erfüllt er jetzt noch einen Zweck im Raid. Der Druide, er denkt sich, gut dann heil ich einfach mal, oder? Hmm ne vielleicht Tank ich doch, ist ja beides immer gut gefragt. Trifft es allerdings den Magier, ja was tut er nun? Er skillt ein paar mal hin und her, sucht Alternativen, kommt aber nichtmehr hinterher und hofft drauf, dass die Raidleitung ihn mag und trotzdem mitnimmt. 

Die Moral von der Geschichte: Ein reiner DD ist darauf angewiesen Top DPS zu liefern um sein Dasein zu berechtigen, ein Hybrid DD hat immer die Möglichkeit sich ne andere Aufgabe im Raid zu suchen, wenn seine Skillung gerade keine Top DPS ermöglicht. Und genau DARUM, wollen reine DDs nicht von Hybriden überholt werden und am liebsten auch noch einen Vorteil haben.

MfG Felve


----------



## Darthanubis (10. Februar 2009)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Haben DD Klassen halt mal keinen Vorteil, wayne. Sie switchen halt zwischen PvP und PvE skillung.



Soll Leute geben die machen kein PvP^^


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Kidpoker schrieb:


> So mal im ernst leute,
> 
> einfach so mal switchen wenn man ein reiner katzen dd ist ist auch nicht die welt das bekommt in nem raid auch kein heiler weggeheilt...
> wenn eine klasse egal was sie in der theorie kann darauf geskillt ist dmg zu machen sollte sie das genauso gut oder schlecht können wie andere auch..
> ...


Ich push den Beitrag mal, denn er spricht allen Hybriden aus der Seele. Ich hab bereits versucht gewisse Vollzeit-DD'ler zu überzeugen, aber genausogut hätte ich mit der Wand reden können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut zu wissen, dass man nicht allein dasteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Felve schrieb:


> Trifft es allerdings den Magier, ja was tut er nun? Er skillt ein paar mal hin und her, sucht Alternativen, kommt aber nichtmehr hinterher und hofft drauf, dass die Raidleitung ihn mag und trotzdem mitnimmt.
> 
> Die Moral von der Geschichte: Ein reiner DD ist darauf angewiesen Top DPS zu liefern um sein Dasein zu berechtigen, ein Hybrid DD hat immer die Möglichkeit sich ne andere Aufgabe im Raid zu suchen, wenn seine Skillung gerade keine Top DPS ermöglicht. Und genau DARUM, wollen reine DDs nicht von Hybriden überholt werden und am liebsten auch noch einen Vorteil haben.
> 
> MfG Felve


Oh mann ... wie die von mir erwähnte Wand. Ich sage jetzt mal: Ihr

Ihr Magier/ Hexer/ Jäger/ Schurken seid doch nur sauer, weil ihr nicht mehr mit Leichtigkeit an horende DPS-Werte anknüpfen könnt, jetzt wird ein wenig Fingerfertigkeit und Klassenverständnis verlangt.
Tatsache ist, dass Hybriden im Schaden gepusht wurden. Allerdings, Skill vorausgesetzt (der offensichtlich nicht jedem Spieler in die Wiege gelegt worden ist), seid ihr reinen DD'ler im Schaden immer noch den kleinen Tick vor uns Hybriden. Natürlich gibt es gewisse Encounter, von denen bestimmte Klassen oder sogar Skillungen profitieren, und natürlich beherrscht jetzt jede Klasse einen akzeptablen AoE, aber das ist nicht wichtig.
Kurioserweise sehe ich oft genug Magier/ Hexer/ Jäger/ Schurken die im Schaden vor mir sind. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber offensichtlich solltest du Rotation oder Skillung überdenken. 
Ein Jägerkollege von mir war Pre-Patch BM, jetzt rockt Survival: Konsequenz? Er skillt und sockelt um, erlernt eine neue Rotation und macht weiterhin enormen Schaden.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass du in deinem Klassenforum fündig wirst, was die im Moment optimalste Skillung für dich ist, die den maximalen Schaden hervorbringt, damit du wieder voller Stolz das Recount posten kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens: Klar können wir Druiden 3 verschiedene Skillungen wählen, aber zumindest bei der Katze gibt es nur Eine, die "richtig" ist. Werden reine DD'ler-Klassen generft, können sie Alternativen erwählen ... Katzen schauen in die Röhre und hoffen dann auf Blizzards Gutmütigkeit.
Klar kann ich auf Moonkin, Bär oder Baum umskillen, aber es soll Leute geben, die aus Überzeugung Katze sind, genauso wie andere Leute aus Überzeugung Magier etc.
und keine Lust haben, sich ein neues Equip zu erfarmen.

Kurz: Kommt von eurem Hohen Ross runter, ihr seid immer noch Top-DD'ler, nur muss man sich inzwischen etwas mehr mit der Klasse auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Darthanubis schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben die machen kein PvP^^


Soll DD'ler geben, die keine Gruppe für Instanzen finden, da es an Tanks und Heilern fehlt. 
Soll Raids geben, die gerne einen strunzdummen Heiler austauschen wollen, sich aber kein Weiterer findet.

Soll Hybriden geben, die kein Problem damit hätten, kurz umzuskillen.
Wird Raids geben, die durch solche Leute doch noch stattfinden werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthanubis (10. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Übrigens: Klar können wir Druiden 3 verschiedene Skillungen wählen, aber zumindest bei der Katze gibt es nur Eine, die "richtig" ist. Werden reine DD'ler-Klassen generft, können sie Alternativen erwählen ... Katzen schauen in die Röhre und hoffen dann auf Blizzards Gutmütigkeit.
> Klar kann ich auf Moonkin, Bär oder Baum umskillen, aber es soll Leute geben, die aus Überzeugung Katze sind, genauso wie andere Leute aus Überzeugung Magier etc.
> und keine Lust haben, sich ein neues Equip zu erfarmen.



Genauso gibt es Leute die aus Überzeugung Arkan-/Feuer-/Eismagier sind oder Demo-/Gebrechen-/Zerstörungshexer. Und, zumindest beim Hexer, muss man sich auch neues Gear besorgen. Also sind auch diese Leute darauf angewiesen dass Blizz ihre Art zu spielen und zu skillen nicht verhaut


----------



## Kono (shat) (10. Februar 2009)

Felve schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte: Ein reiner DD ist darauf angewiesen Top DPS zu liefern um sein Dasein zu berechtigen, ein Hybrid DD hat immer die Möglichkeit sich ne andere Aufgabe im Raid zu suchen, wenn seine Skillung gerade keine Top DPS ermöglicht. Und genau DARUM, wollen reine DDs nicht von Hybriden überholt werden und am liebsten auch noch einen Vorteil haben.
> 
> MfG Felve


du vergisst nur einen punkt dabei
die "hybrid"dds, sind dds, weil sie schaden machen WOLLEN
wenn ein shadow ein heiler spielen wollte, dann wäre er heiler
wenn die katze tanken wollte, wäre sie ein bär
usw..
ich persönlich finde tanken als bär, zum kotzen. man sieht einfach nichts, außer nen fetten bärenarsch
heilen finde ich inzwischen auch scheiße
also warum, zur hölle, soll ich umskillen, nur damit ne gruppe voll wird?
ich spiele wow aus spaß, ich spiele eine skillung, klasse, weil ich spaß daran habe
ich werde niemals umskillen, damit ne gruppe voll wird, oder kein raid ausfällt
wer mich nicht als dd mitnimmt, nimmt mich eben überhaupt nicht mit
so einfach ist das
ich sehe nicht ein etwas zu spielen, wobei mir der spaß flöten geht, nur weil ich es kann..
und ich glaub da bin ich nicht die einzige..


----------



## Felve (10. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt mich ein wenig falsch verstanden. Ich bin mit der aktuellen Situation durchaus zufrieden und finde nicht, dass man momentan an den Hybriden groß nerfen muss. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen wieso das verdammtnochmal vernünftig ist, dass mit reinen DMG Klassen auch mehr dmg zu erreichen ist. Und dass die Angst, überflüssig zu werden durchaus berechtigt ist. 

Und zum Dmg machen wollen, letzendlich isset doch dass Selbe, als wenn ich mir zb ne Frostkillung aussuche, weil ich damit spielen will und dann einforder damit auch oben mitzumischen, die anderen Skilltrees meiner Klasse sind zwar besser, machen mir aber keine Spaß, bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, eben nicht oben mitzuspielen oder mit einer effektiveren Skillung vorlieb zu nehmen. 

Und dann das Argument, dass man ja nicht heilen oder tanken will. Naja ist schon schwach zu sagen, nur weil ich meine Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen will, darf ich durch sie keine Nachteile erleiden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ein Jägerkollege von mir war Pre-Patch BM, jetzt rockt Survival: Konsequenz? Er skillt und sockelt um, erlernt eine neue Rotation und macht weiterhin enormen Schaden.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass du in deinem Klassenforum fündig wirst, was die im Moment optimalste Skillung für dich ist, die den maximalen Schaden hervorbringt, damit du wieder voller Stolz das Recount posten kannst.
> 
> 
> ...



eine dd klasse die 2k dps durch autoshot erzielt eignet sich nicht wirklich als beispiel...... 

ein hybrid der überzeugt von einem bestimmten skillbaum ist dient auch nicht als vergleich..... es gibt überzeügte destro hexer...überzeugte feuermagier und und und.....darum geht es auch garnicht....


----------



## Camô (10. Februar 2009)

Darthanubis schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es Leute die aus Überzeugung Arkan-/Feuer-/Eismagier sind oder Demo-/Gebrechen-/Zerstörungshexer. Und, zumindest beim Hexer, muss man sich auch neues Gear besorgen. Also sind auch diese Leute darauf angewiesen dass Blizz ihre Art zu spielen und zu skillen nicht verhaut






Surfer schrieb:


> eine dd klasse die 2k dps durch autoshot erzielt eignet sich nicht wirklich als beispiel......
> 
> ein hybrid der überzeugt von einem bestimmten skillbaum ist dient auch nicht als vergleich..... es gibt überzeügte destro hexer...überzeugte feuermagier und und und.....darum geht es auch garnicht....


Zugegeben, da habt ihr nicht ganz unrecht. Dennoch ist es nicht ganz so schlimm für euch in den sauren Apfel zu beißen, wie für Hybriden. Ist halt meine Meinung und Blizzard wird einen Teufel tun, Hybriden bewusst zu schwächen oder reine DD'ler gegenüber flexiblen Klassen bewusst zu pushen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lepragnom (11. Februar 2009)

Dual-Specc & geplante Klassenänderungen:
Schön und gut, mein Krieger ist seit 3 Jahren Waffen-Krieger und wird es auch bis ans Ende aller Tage bleiben. Den Spielspaß konnte Blizzard mir nicht versauen, und hey, ich werd eventuell sogar gebufft. Wenns nicht so wäre wär's auch nicht schlimm, ich kann nachts trotzdem ruhig schlafen. DPS ? Gibt's bei Aldi hab' ich gehört.
Was meine Hexerin angeht - muss ich abwarten wie das Endergebnis aussieht wenn der Patch da ist. Sie ist seit Anbeginn auf Gebrechen ausgelegt, es macht mir Spaß und auch das wird Blizzard mir nicht nehmen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings sollte Blizzard nicht mehr die Wortschöpfung "Role Play Game" zusammen mit der Marke "World Of Warcraft" nennen, denn das ist mittlerweile eine pure Lüge und wird mit Dual-Specc zu einer noch größeren.
Vielleicht lasse ich da nochmal Milde walten sollte Blizz irgendwann mal die RP-Community auf irgend'ne Art buffen, aber ... das gehört nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## Lonesmage (11. Februar 2009)

Feuermagier mehr Überleben im PvP? Juhu!!
Willenskraft soll für Magier wieder interessant werden? Hmpf... Jetzt wo man lauter Teile ohne Willenskraft eingelöst hat...


----------

